# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تأملات حول تفسير الشعراوي

## سعود بن مقبل

تمهيدالطابع العام لتفسير الشعراوي أنه تفسير وعظي اجتماعي لغوي لم يقصد منه الدرس العلمي، فتجده قليل الإيراد للأحاديث والآثار ولم يذكر شياً من أقوال السلف. وقد أُعطي قدرة على استظهار آيات القرآن؛ فتجده عندما يريد تفسير آية يذكر شواهدها من القرآن ويوضح معانيها يحاول الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ أن يربط بين الآيات التي تتحدث عن المواضع الواحد في القرآن كله ، ومن ثم فهو يرى أن القرآن كله وحدة لا تتجزأ ، وكل لا يتبعض ، وأن الأصل في القرآن أنه مبني على الوصل لا على الفصل ، وأن القصة تقسم على فصول متعددة في سورة مختلفة ، تظهر كل سورة جزءاً معيناً بالتفصيل مع ما يتناسب مع جو السورة العام ،بيد أنها لا تغفل عن الإشارة عن مجمل السورة ولو بشكل مختصر..
الباب الأول:
الفصل الأول: التفسير بالمأثور. 
أولاً: تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
يجب أن نعلم أن الأصل في تفسير القرآن أن يفسر بالقرآن يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (فإن قال قائل فما أحسن طرق التفسير فالجواب إن أصح الطرق في ذلك أن يفسر القرآن بالقرآن فما أجمل في مكان فانه قد فسر في موضع آخر وما اختصر من مكان فقد بسط في موضع آخر)  وهذا هو المنهج الأثري الأصيل في التفسير.
وحقيقة من يتتبع تفسير الشيخ رحمه الله يجده قد أُعطي قدرة على استظهار آيات القرآن؛ فتجده عندما يريد تفسير آية يذكر شواهدها من القرآن ويوضح معانيها يحاول الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ أن يربط بين الآيات التي تتحدث عن المواضع الواحد في القرآن كله ، ومن ثم فهو يرى أن القرآن كله وحدة لا تتجزأ ، وكل لا يتبعض ، وأن الأصل في القرآن أنه مبني على الوصل لا على الفصل ، وأن القصة تقسم على فصول متعددة في سورة مختلفة ، تظهر كل سورة جزءاً معيناً بالتفصيل مع ما يتناسب مع جو السورة العام ،بيد أنها لا تغفل عن الإشارة عن مجمل السورة ولو بشكل مختصر..
ومن الشواهد على ذلك:  
عند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِيناً مِّمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لله وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ واتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَاتَّخَذَ اللّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً }(النساء125)، فيقول لماذا ملة إبراهيم؟ لأن القرآن يقول عن إبراهيم: {إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتاً لِلّهِ حَنِيفاً وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }(النحل120).
وعند قوله تعالى: {وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعاً وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ وَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْغَافِلِينَ }(الأعراف205). قد ذكر عند تفسيره للآية 13 شاهد قرآني .
وعند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: {وَأَذَانٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ أَنَّ اللّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ فَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ }(التوبة3)، ذكر أكثر من خمسة شواهد .
وليس القصد من ذلك التتبع لجميع التفسير وإنما هذه شواهد على اهتمام الشيخ رحمه الله بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

الباب الأول:
الفصل الأول: التفسير بالمأثور.
ثانياً: تفسير القرآن بالسنة.
الأصل أن يفسر القرآن بالقرآن ثم بالسنة فهي شارحة وموضحة للقرآن يقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله (كل ما حكم به رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فهو مما فهمه من القرآن قال الله تعالى  {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَكُن لِّلْخَآئِنِينَ خَصِيماً }(النساء105). وقال تعالى {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }(النحل44). وقال تعالى  {وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ لِتُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ }(النحل64)، ولهذا قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( ألا أنى أوتيت القرآن ومثله معه يعنى السنة).
وعند مراجعة تفسير الشعراوي تجده نادراً ما يستشهد رحمه الله في كتابه بالحديث.
غير أن الحق الذي يقال فإن الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ كان قليل البضاعة في علم الحديث ، ومن ثم فقد كان قليل الاستشهاد بأحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولربما كان يستغنى في التفسير بالقرآن واللغة عن التفسير بالسنة أو التأييد بها.
وقد تجده يستشهد بالأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة دون بيان.
ثالثاً: التفسير بالآثار وأقوال السلف.
الطابع العام لتفسير الشعراوي أنه تفسير وعظي اجتماعي لغوي لم يقصد منه الدرس العلمي فتجده قليل الإيراد للأحاديث والآثار ولم يذكر شياً من أقوال السلف.
--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

الفصل الثاني: الاهتمام باللغة.
اللغة العربية نزل بها القرآن الكريم وخاطب أهلها يقول جل وعلى: {بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ }(الشعراء195).
والملاحِظ والمتتبع لتفسير الشعراوي رحمه الله يلاحظ اهتمامه باللغة العربية وبيان معنى الألفاظ التي يورد تفسيرها، وكثيراً ما تجده يحلل معني الألفاظ ليستخرج منها المعنى الذي يرى أن الآية تدل عليه، وقد يتعمق أكثر من ذلك فيستطرد في بحث قضايا نحوية وبلاغية، ومن ذلك عند قوله تعالى: {قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ }(المائدة25)، قال رحمه الله: ( معنى الفاسقين هم الذين خرجوا من الإيمان .. كما تفسق الرطبة.. فالبلحة عندما تترطب فإن قشرتها تتسع على حجمها فتخرج الرطبة من قشرتها؛ فيقال فسقت الرطبة.. فكأن الإيمان كالجلد، والجلد كالقشرة، إنه غلاف يحيط بالإنسان..).
•	ومن ذلك تجده رحمه الله كثيراً ما يستشهد بالشعر فعند قوله تعالى: {إِن يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلاَّ إِنَاثاً وَإِن يَدْعُونَ إِلاَّ شَيْطَاناً مَّرِيداً}(النسا  ء117)، قال رحمه الله : فالإناث في عرف العرب لا تستطيع النصر أو الدفاع، ولذلك يقول الشاعر:
وما أدرى ولست أخال أدرى**	   	أقوم آل حصن أم نساء •	ويورد من المسائل اللغوية ماله أثر في التفسير عند قوله تعالى: {فَطَوَّعَتْ لَهُ نَفْسُهُ قَتْلَ أَخِيهِ فَقَتَلَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ}(ا  لمائدة30)، فقال رحمه الله: (ولا يقال: طوعت الشيء إلا إذا كان متأبياً على الفعل، فلا تقل طوّعت الماء، إنما تقول طوّعت الحديد)  .
--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

*الفصل الثالث: القضايا العقدية.*
الشيخ رحمه الله تأثر جداً بمن سبقه مثل: محمد عبده وسيد قطب والبنا ومحمد رشيد رضا وغيرهم؛ فهو يكثر الحوار العقلي من جهة والإسهاب والإطالة من جهة أخرى.  وسنذكر بعض التفصيل في ذلك.
أولاً: الربوبية.
كما ذكرنا أن الشيخ رحمه الله يكثر من الحوار العقلي، فهو كثير ما يركز على بيان أن الله وحده خالق كل شيء وأنه يرسل الرسل ليخبرونا عن قدرة الله تعالى، وأن العقل مهما ارتقى لا يستطيع أن يصل إلى ما وراء هذا الكون، وأنه على مر الأزمان لم يأتِ من يقول أنه الله الخالق . بل له كتاب اسمه الأدلة الكونية على وجود الله.

--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

ثانياً: الأسماء والصفات.
اتهم بعض أهل العلم الشيخ رحمه الله أنه أشعري ومن أولئك الإمام/محمد بن ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله فقد سأله شخص عن عقيدته وعن الاستفادة من دروسه؟ 
فأجاب رحمه الله: ( الذي نحن نعرفه عنه أنه خلفي أشعري.أنا أقول بارك الله فيك ، فأفترض أنك أحد رجلين ، إما أن تكون ذاك الرجل الذي كما يقولون الآن في العصر الحاضر عندك خلفية علمية في العقائد السلفية ، فحينئذٍ عندما تكون هكذا وعندك علم بما صح وبما لم يصح من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا استمعت لمثل هذا الإنسان تستفيد كالمثال الذي ضربته فيما يتعلق بالصلاة ، فكلامه أخاذ،جذاب وهذا الذي يجعل عامة الناس يلتفون حوله إذا جلس في محاضرة أو ما شابه ذلك ، ثم ينشر ذلك في التلفاز ، أما أن كنت الرجل الآخر الذي ليس لديه الخلفية العلمية والبصيرة الدينية التي أمرنا بها في بعض الآيات القرآنية كقوله تعالى: {قُلْ هَـذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَاْ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللّهِ وَمَا أَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }(يوسف108)، فلما بيكون الشخص اللي يصغي لهذا الشئ من القسم الثاني فيخشى أن تزل به القدم لأنه ما عنده ما يميز بين صوابه وخطأه ، وأنا ما بلومك كونك أخذت به لأنه الحقيقة كما يقال في بعض الأشعار ( ما أنت أول ساهر غره القمر ) مثل كثير حتى من إخواننا السلفيين حينما جاء إلى الأردن أخذوا به ، وصاروا وين ما راح يتبعوه ، أحدهم من إخواننا وهو نابلسي معجباً بكلمات الشعراوي وفصاحته وبيانه إلى آخرة ... 
قلت له :- جيد ، هل اختبرته من حيث عقيدته ؟ ، قال :- لا ! 
فذكر لي فيما بعد هو نفسه صاحبنا ، قال :- كنت مع صاحب لي في سيارته لما ذهب إلى الشيخ الشعراوي وحضر جلسته ثم أركبه معه في السيارة ليوصله إلى مكان ، فاغتنمت الفرصة وركبت مع صاحبي وأجريت الحديث التالي بيني وبين الشعراوي ، من شان يختبره في عقيدته ، قال :- يا أستاذ أريد أن أستفسر منك قوله تعالى في القران الكريم في غير ما آية واحدة (( الرحمن على العرش استوي )) ايش المعنى ؟ ، قال :- استوي بمعنى استولى !! ، صاحبنا عنده شيء من العقيدة الصحيحة فأخذ يناقشه يعني يناشق الشيخ فكبر ذلك على الشيخ ، ولكن صاحبنا تحمل ذلك فوجه سؤال حساساً عندنا نحن معشر السلفيين وهو كما أول له الآية في ذاك التأويل وهو تأويل باطل كما سأذكر قريبا أن شاء الله ، فقال له :- طيب يا أستاذ إذا قال لك قائل أين الله ؟ فقال :- أعوذ بالله لا يجوز أن يقول الإنسان أين الله ؟ 
الله في كل مكان ، قال:- يومئذ عرفت عقيدته أنها منحرفة عن الكتاب والسنة فما عدت اهتممت به اهتمامي الأول ، هذه قصة وقعت . 
الشاهد الآن أن آية (( الرحمن على العرش استوي )) للعلماء المسلمين في تفسيرها قولان ، قول للسلف وقول للخلف 
السلف يقولوا :- (( الرحمن على العرش استوي )) أي استعلى ولذلك نحن نقول في كل سجود " سبحان ربي الأعلى " تطبيقاً لقوله تعالى (( سبح اسم ربك الأعلى )) 
القول الثاني والذي قاله الشعراوي (( الرحمن على العرش استوي )) أي استولى ، هذا التأويل من أبطل الباطل لأنه يصور هذا المعنى بأنه هناك مغالبه بين الله وبين غيره ، لكن الله تغلب عليه فاستولى على ملكه ، فهل يقول هذا مسلم ؟ . 
(( الرحمن على العرش على استوي )) فسرها بمعنى استولى ، فمن كان مستولي عليه من قبل ؟ ، أخالق مع الله ؟ ، حاشا لله تبارك وتعالى 
ثم جاءت الأخرى لما صارحه بالسؤال السابق أين الله ؟ ، انتفض وقال :- ما يجوز توجيه مثل هذا السؤال ، علماً بأن هذا السؤال صدر من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفي أصح الأحاديث التي رواها الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ، الحديث الذي سأذكره مروي في صحيح مسلم ، ترى هذا الرجل الفاضل الشعراوي ، الذي أخذ بمجامع قلوب الناس ، لاشك أنه أحد رجلين ، إما أن يكون على علم به فجحده أو أن يكون على جهل به فلم يقل به ، وكما يقال " أحلاهما مر " يعنى إن كان عرف وحاد فهذا أخطر مما لو لم يعرف ، مع ذلك كونه لم يعرف قد يقال بالنسبة لعامة الناس ، أما بالنسبة لشخص يتولى إرشاد العالم الإسلامي كله وتوجيهه ، هذا قبيح جداً أن نتصور نحن بأنه لم يطرق سمعه هذا الحديث الصحيح. 
الآن أرجو الانتباه ! هي قصة طويلة ، رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اسمه معاوية بن الحكم السلمي ، جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال له :- يا رسول الله ، لي جاريه ترعى غنماً لي في أحد في المدينة ، فسطا الذئب يوماً على غنمي ، وأنا بشر أغضب كما يغضب البشر ، فصككتها صكه ، يعني صفعها على خدها ، وعلي يا رسول الله عتق رقبة ، يستفسر ويستوضح ، هل يجدي عنه أن يعتق هذه الجارية التي ضربها بغير حق ؟ فهو ندمان على تلك الصفعة أو الصكه ، كما قال هو ، فقال له عليه السلام :- ائتني بها ، فلما جاءت قال لها عليه السلام :- أين الله ؟ ، هنا الشاهد ، قالت :- في السماء 
قال :- فمن أنا ؟ ، قالت :- أنت رسول الله ، فالتفت إلى سيدها فقال له :- اعتقها فإنها مؤمنة . 
إذاً من قال أين الله ؟ ، رسول الله وإجابة الجارية أنه في السماء ، 
الشعراوي و أمثاله كثير من علماء الأزهر لا يؤمنون أن الله في السماء مع إن كل مسلم يقرأ في سورة تبارك ، سورة الملك: {أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ}(الملك16)   الجارية من حيث الحيثية أعلم من الشعراوي وأمثاله لأنها استطاعت أن تجيب الجواب الذي شهد بسببه رسول الله بأنها مؤمنة ، وبناء على ذلك قال لسيدها اعتقها فأنها مؤمنة ، شهدت بأن الله في السماء أي عالياً وليس كما يقول كثيراً من أمثال الشعراوي وغيره ، وهذه عبارة مشهورة بين عامة الناس ، بيكون واحد جالس في مجلس كهذا وفي صمت شو بيقول :- الله موجود في كل مكان ، الله موجود في كل الوجود ،( هذا كفر ) لكن الناس كما قال تعالى (( لكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون )) ، لماذا كفر ، لأنه مخالف لما سبق أن ذكرنا لمثل قوله (( الرحمن على العرش استوى )) ولمثل حديث الجارية هذه أين الله ، قالت :- في السماء ، والأحاديث والآيات كثيرة وكثيرة جدا كمثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :- ( ينزل الله كل ليلة إلى السماء في الثلث الأخير من الليل ... الحديث ) فنزول الله إلى السماء معناه أنه على السماء وأنه ليس في كل مكان ، كما يقول العوام هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى لو رجع العاقل المسلم متسائلاً ، الله تعالى أزلي لا أول له كما قال تعالى (( هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن )) أما الخلق فله أول كما قال عليه السلام ( أول ما خلق الله القلم ، فقال له :- اكتب ، فقال :- ما اكتب ؟ ، فقال :- ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة ) 
فقبل أن يخلق الله الخلق هل كان في مكان ؟ ، فهم يقولون أن الله في كل مكان ، المكان لم يكن مع الله شريك ، لأنه الله هو الذي أوجده 
وخلقه في كلمة " كن " كما قال عز وجل (( إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول كن فيكون )) ، فبكن خلق السماوات والأرض فكان الزمان وكان المكان ، فأيش هؤلاء الناس حين يقولون الله موجود في كل مكان 
وقد كان الله ولا مكان ، هل ذلك إذاً أن الله لما خلق الخلق دخل فيه 
وصار له ملجئ وصار له مأوى وصار محاطاً في المكان تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً ، هذه واحدة والأخرى أن الأماكن ليست بنسبة واحدة من حيث الطهارة والنظافة والسمو والرفعة والقذارة وإنما يختلف من مكان إلى مكان وقد جاء في الحديث الصحيح ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :- ( خير البقاع المساجد وشر البقاع الأسواق ) ، ترى ربنا موجود على حد تعبيرهم في كل مكان موجود في المساجد ، موجود في الأسواق ، فهل هذا يليق بالله عز وجل أن يكون في شر الأماكن وفي البيوت ، بيت الخلاء وبيت الخلاء له مجاري ، بل لا نذهب بعيداً ، بل أن بطن الإنسان الممتلئ قذارة ، هو مكان ، بدليل أنه يتنفس الهواء ويأكل الطعام ويشعر بالشبع ، فهل ربنا عز وجل حقاً في هذه الأمكنة كما يزعمون الله موجود في كل مكان ، كيف جاء هذا والله يقول :- (( ءامنتم من في السماء )) كما ذكرنا آنفاً (( تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه )) مش تنزل عليه في كل مكان ، كذلك (( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه )) 
كل هذه النصوص في مخ الشعراوي متعطلة فهو لا يؤمن بها . 
الشعراوي مثل شيخ آخر مع اختلاف بينهما بلا شك ، الذي يسمى 
" كشك " كلاهما قصاص ، والقصاص هذه طبيعتهم ، يجمعوا الناس حولهم وينبسطوا من كلامهم ، لكن مهما حضر جلسات هؤلاء القصاصين اسأله بعد سنين شو معلوماتك اللي استفدتها بما يتعلق بمعرفة الحلال والحرام والمكروه والمستحب إلى آخر ما هنالك من الأحكام ، ما بتشوف عنده شيء إطلاقاً ، إنما عنده حكايات وعنده سوالف كما يقولون ومطمئن تماماً لكن ألخاتمه لا يخرج من هذه الدروس بشيء 
أو أي شيء يصحح عقيدته وهذا هو المثال بين أيدينا ، لأنك لو سألت العامة فضلاً عن أهل العلم ، القران كلام مين ؟ كل المسلمين يقولون كلام الله ، لكنك لو انك مع الشعراوي وأمثاله ، من الأشاعرة والماتريدية 
يتموا بيلفوا ويدورا معك حتى يخرجوك عن هذه العقيدة ويقولوا القرآن هذا ليس كلام الله ، لكن ما يرموها هيك صراحة حتى ما تطلع ريحتهم النتنة ، القرآن كلام الله (( كلم الله موسى تكليماً)) مثل التوراة مثل الإنجيل كلها كتب أنزلها الله على رسله المصطفين الأخيار ، الشاهد أن العقيدة التي يجب تدريسها من كل العلماء في كل المناسبات الشعراوي وكشك هذا لا يدندنون حول ذلك. 
هل سمعت الشعراوي يبين للناس هذه الصلاة التي أمرنا بها في آيات كثيرة كمثل قوله تعالى (( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين )) ، نصحك وجزاه الله خير هذا لا يمكن إنكاره لما سألك كيفك أنت في الصلاة ؟ ، بتصلي ما بتصلي ؟ ، إلى آخر ما ذكرت أنت ، لكن 
هل بين لك كيف لك أن تصلي أنا بقولك سلفاً :- لا ، ليش ، إذا كنت مخطأ فقولي أخطأت ، لأني على مثل اليقين أنه هو وكشك وغيره لا يعرفون يصلون ، هم بيصلوا لكن لا يعرفون يصلون ، ليش ، لأن صلاتهم حسب ماقرؤا في مذهبهم ، من كان شافعياً يرفع يديه عند الركوع ومن كان حنفياً يقول لا ، وهكذا والأمثلة كثيرة وكثيرة جداً ، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :- ( صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ) كما أنهم لا يدندنون حول أمر رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ليعرف المسلم أن يأتمر بالحديث السابق ( صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ) ، لماذا ؟؛ لأنه مشغول في تفسير القرآن وبخاصة العلوم العصرية فهو ليس متفرغاً ليصحح صلاة نفسه على السنة فضلاً على أن يتفرغ لتصحيح صلاة الآخرين . 
فنحن هنا نلاحظ أن العلماء هم الذين يدرسون الكتاب كلاً وبخاصة بما يتعلق بتصحيح العقائد ثم العبادات أما الجوانب العلمية الكونية الطبيعية ، فهذه لا شك تفيد وتزيد المؤمن إيماناً ، بقدرة الله عز وجل ، وحكمته لكن هؤلاء قبل ذلك كان عليهم أن يعرفوا كيف يعبدون الله لا يشركون به شيئا)انتهى كلام الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله- .
وقد سقت كلامه حتى نلاحظ أن مرجع الشيخ عفا الله عنه كلام بعض جلسائه ولم يكن اطلع على كتب الشيخ أو استمع له!. 	
أقول: 
والذي يظهر أن الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله على منهج أهل السنة في الأصل وإن كان له كلام ملبس حول بعض القضايا ، وأذكر من الأمثلة ما يوضح منهجه إن شاء الله. 
1.	حديثه عند قوله تعالى: {وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً}(النس  اء164)؛ فقد قال رحمه الله: ( فإذا نظرنا إلى تعالى: {وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً}(النس  اء164). فكأنه سبحانه قد خصه بهذه العبارة ليدل على أنه أوحى لموسى بطريقين، أولاً: بالطريق الذي أوحي به إلى غيره من الأنبياء، ثانياً: بالطريق الخاص وهو كلام الله الذي بدأ به موسى بالوادي المقدس).
ثم قال رحمه الله: (  ووقف العلماء هنا وقفة عقلية وقالوا كيف يتكلم الله إذن؟ ونقول: إن كل لله ويوجد مثله للخلق إنما نأخذه بالنسبة لله في إطار{لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ }(الشورى11)؛ فإن قلت إن لله وجود وللإنسان وجود، فوجود الإنسان ليس كوجود الله...)  .
قلت: ما أجمله من كلام وليت الشيخ رحمه الله التزم بذلك.
2.	حديثه عند قوله تعالى: {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ}(الن  حل50) قال عفا الله عنه: ( ما المراد بالفوقية هنا؟ نحن نعرف أن الجهات ست (ثم قال) إذن: فالفوقية هي محل العلو، وهذه الفوقية قد تكون فوقية مكان أو فوقية مكانة؛ فالذي يقول إنها فوقية مكان يرى أن الله في السماء بدليل أن الجارية سُئلت: أين الله؟ أشارت إلى السماء السماء، وقالت في السماء)؛ لأنه لا يصح أن نقول إن الله تحت فالله منزه عن المكان وما نزه عن المكان نزه عن الزمان ( ثم قال) إذن الفوقية هنا فوقية مكانة، بدليل أننا نرى الحرس يحرسون القصور يكون الحارس أعلى من المحروس فهو فوقه مكاناً، إنما هل هو فوقه مكانة؟ بالطبع لا) .
قلت: ليت الشيخ عفا الله عنه التزم بما ذكره عند حديثه عن الاستواء ولم يدخل في تفاصيل عقلية يقول الشيخ حمد آل معمر رحمه الله: ( في هذا الحديث مسألتان إحداهما: قول الرجل لغيره أين الله. 
وثانيهما: قول المسئول في السماء. 
فمن أنكر هاتين المسألتين فإنما ينكر على الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم) . 
ثم قال: ( وكذا الجارية لما قال لها أين الله قالت: (في السماء) وإنما أرادت العلو مع عدم تخصيصه بالأجسام المخلوقة وحلوله فيها وإذا قيل العلو فإنه يتناول ما فوق المخلوقات كلها فما فوقها كلها هو في السماء ولا يقتضي هذا أن يكون هناك ظرف وجودي يحيط به إذ ليس فوق العالم إلا الله كما لو قيل العرش في السماء كان المراد أنه عليها.
بالجملة فمن قال إن الله في السماء وأراد أنه في جوف السماء بحيث تحصره وتحيط به فقد أخطأ وضل ضلالا بعيدا وإن أراد بذلك أن الله فوق سمواته على عرشه بائن من خلقه فقد أصاب)

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ سعود
ما هي موارد الشيخ رحمه الله اللغوية ؟
أتراه مولعا بالزمخشري وكشافه
ملتقطا للطائفه ودقائقه ؟

----------


## ابن المنير

وأرجو المعذرة أخي الكريم، فلم أقرأ مقالتكم بعناية؛ لذا أقول: 
هل قارنتم بين تفسير الشيخ الصوتي، وبين تفسيره المطبوع ؟
ثم هل حرصتم على الوقوف على آخر تسجيلات الشيخ رحمه الله، والمقارنة بينها وبين التسجيلات السابقة ؟
ثم هل راجعتم، الموسوعة الميسرة في تراجم أئمة التفسير ...، 3/2340_2352.

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الأخوة الكرام
أنا سمعت بأذني وأشهد بذلك أن الشعراوي قال في تفسير الاستواء  مقالة السلف التي ذكرها الإمام مالك (الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول...) وأظنه باقي الصفات يمررها بلا تفسير ولا أذكر ماذا قال في باقي الصفات لصغر سني وقت استماعي إلى حلقاته قديماً ... لكنى أجزم بما قاله في الاستواء لأني سمعته بنفسي وأذكره تماماً .
أما عن عقيدته في التوسل وما شابهه فالله أعلم ماذا كان آخر أمره .

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ الحبيب أبو محمد:




> هل راجعتم، الموسوعة الميسرة في تراجم أئمة التفسير ...، 3/2340_2352.



وأنا أدعو إلى دراسة متكاملة، لتحرير هل الشعراوي رحمه الله:

أشعري، أم أنه قد وافق الأشعرية في أشياء 
وهل هو صوفي، أو فيه صوفية
هل هو متكلِّم، أو أنه قد تأثر بأهل الكلام
تحرير مذهبه الفقهي، وهل له اجتهادات خاصة به 
...........
قال الذهبي في شأن الماوردي: (معتزلي).
فتعقبه الحافظ بقوله: (ولا ينبغي أن يطلق عليه اسم الاعتزال). فافهم
............
ظهر أن الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله يدندن حول قوله تعالى (ليس كمثله شيء)
ولكنه سرعان ما ينقضها غفر الله له 
من علامات الحق = الثبوت
فالباب واحد
والشيخ رحمه الله فيما ظهر لنا اجتهد في الوصول إلى مراد الله
وكم مريد للحق لا يدركه
للنشأة تأثير لا شك في ذلك
ولذلك كان من نعمة الله على الحدث إذا نسك أن يوفّق لصاحب سنّة يحمله عليها

............

الخلاصة لا ينبغي أن نرقب كل مذمة ومنقصة ونجعلها في سياق واحد دون التماس المعاذير، خاصة وأن الشيخ قد أفضى إلى كريم، ونسأل الله حسن الخواتيم
والله اعلم

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

> الأخ سعود
> ما هي موارد الشيخ رحمه الله اللغوية ؟
> أتراه مولعا بالزمخشري وكشافه
> ملتقطا للطائفه ودقائقه ؟


عذراً أخي ابن المنير على التأخير
نعم الشيخ -رحمه الله- متأثر بالزمخشري ومحمد عبده.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

> وأرجو المعذرة أخي الكريم، فلم أقرأ مقالتكم بعناية؛ لذا أقول: 
> هل قارنتم بين تفسير الشيخ الصوتي، وبين تفسيره المطبوع ؟
> ثم هل حرصتم على الوقوف على آخر تسجيلات الشيخ رحمه الله، والمقارنة بينها وبين التسجيلات السابقة ؟
> ثم هل راجعتم، الموسوعة الميسرة في تراجم أئمة التفسير ...، 3/2340_2352.


لم أقصد شخصياً أن تكون كتابتي شاملة لمنهج الشيخ -رحمه الله- وإنما كما ذكرت أنها تأملات، وقد كتبت بعض الرسائل الجامعية حول تفسير الشعراوي أذكر منها -للفائدة على سبيل الإجمال لا الحصر:
1.	منهج الشيخ محمد الشعراوي في تفسير القرآن: رولي محمد أحمد، جامعة آل البيت، رسالة ماجستير.
2.	منهج الشعراوي في التفسير: إبراهيم عيسى صيدم، الجامعة الإسلامية صيدا، رسالة جامعية.
3.	الشيخ الشعراوي ومذهبه في التفسير: إبراهيم منصور، كلية أصول الدين بشبين الكوم، رسالة ماجستير .
أما حول الفرق بين المطبوع والصوتي= فد ذكر أحد الباحثين أنه وجد فروقاً بينهما -والله أعلم-.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الأخوة الكرام
> أنا سمعت بأذني وأشهد بذلك أن الشعراوي قال في تفسير الاستواء  مقالة السلف التي ذكرها الإمام مالك (الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول...) وأظنه باقي الصفات يمررها بلا تفسير ولا أذكر ماذا قال في باقي الصفات لصغر سني وقت استماعي إلى حلقاته قديماً ... لكنى أجزم بما قاله في الاستواء لأني سمعته بنفسي وأذكره تماماً .
> أما عن عقيدته في التوسل وما شابهه فالله أعلم ماذا كان آخر أمره .


نعم قد ذكرتُ هذا عن الشيخ -رحمه الله- وهو موجوجد في كتابه تفسير الشعراوي: ص2852
ولكن يبقى أن الشيخ لديه تخبط في تفسير آيات الصفات= فقد خالف منهجه عند تفسير قوله تعالى: (يخافون ربهم من فوقهم) تفسير الشعراوي: ص7982.
شاكراً لك ملاحظاتك وجعلها الله في موازين أعمالك.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

> ............
> الخلاصة لا ينبغي أن نرقب كل مذمة ومنقصة ونجعلها في سياق واحد دون التماس المعاذير، خاصة وأن الشيخ قد أفضى إلى كريم، ونسأل الله حسن الخواتيم
> والله اعلم


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل:
نعم الشيخ -رحمه الله- أفضى إلى ما قدم، ومناقشة ومنهجه ونقده لا ينقص قدره ومنزلته؛ فأنا من المعجبين بتفسيره، ولكن يبقى أن الحق ضالة المؤمن، وكما قال الإمام مالك -رحمه الله-: ما منا إلا رد أو رد عليه.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

ثالثاً: الإلهية.
	أُتهم الشيخ أنه صوفي .
	وقد استمعت شريط للشيخ: فالح الحربي، في التحذير من الشعراوي، ولكن الملاحظ أنه لم ينقل من كتب الشعراوي شيء!!، وإنما اكتفى بذكر أخبار شخصية وفي النقد العلمي لايقبل مثل هذا، وتمنيت أنه نقل نقلاً علمياً حتى نستفيد.
	والذي يقرأ في تفسير الشيخ رحمه الله يجده قليل الاهتمام بالقضايا العقدية –حتى مع أهيمتها- وقد يستخدم ذلك في الوعظ والدعوة دون البحث أو التأصيل العلمي، وإن ذكر شيئاً في ذلك فهو يتكلم بكلام مُلْبِس.
	وأذكر شواهد على ذلك:
1.	عند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى ..}(الزمر3)، قال رحمه الله : لو قالوا لانذبح لهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى –مثلاً- لكان من الجائز أن يدخلوا في عبادة الله.أهـ.
	أقول: فالذي يظهر من كلامه –والله أعلم- أن الشيخ غفر الله له لايعد الذبح من العبادة وهذا مخالف للنصوص الصريحة يقول الباري جل وعلى: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }(الأنعام162).
2.	عند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: {إِن يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلاَّ إِنَاثاً وَإِن يَدْعُونَ إِلاَّ شَيْطَاناً مَّرِيداً }(النساء117). لم يذكر معنى الدعاء في الآية، وإنما أسهب في ذكر القضايا اللغوية والبلاغية .
3.	وعند قوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَابْتَغُواْ إِلَيهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُواْ فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }(المائدة35)، قال عفا الله عنه: (نقول لمن يكفر المتوسلين بالنبي أو الولي هو يعتقد أن له منزلة عند الله، وهل يعتقد أحد أحد أن الولي يجامله ليعطيه ماليس له عند الله؟ طبعاً لا). ثم قال: ( والجماعة التي تقول: لايصح أن نتوسل بالنبي؛ لأن النبي انتقل إلى الرفيق الأعلى نقول لهم: انتظروا قليلاً وانتبهوا إلى ما قال سيدنا عمر رضون الله عليه: كنا في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا امتنع المطر نتوسل برسول الله ونستسقي به ولما انتقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم توسل بعمه العباس، وقالوا لو كان التوسل برسول الله جائز بعد انتقاله لما عدل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عن التوسل بالنبي بعد انتقاله وذهب إلى التوسل بعم النبي ونسأل أقال عمر ( كنا نتوسل بنبيك والآن نتوسل إليك بالعباس؟ أم قال: والآن نتوسل إليك بعم نبيك)؟
	ولذلك فإن الذين يمنعون ذلك يوسعون الشقة على أنفسهم لأن التوسل لايكون بالنبي فقط ولكن التوسل أيضاً بن يمت بصلة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) .
	أقول: عفا الله عن الشيخ: وهل جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بالتحذير مما تدعو إليه يقول الحق تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ}(الأع  راف194). وهل ماكان عليه كفار قريش من الغلو في الصالحين يختلف عن ماذكره الشيخ.
وأما استدلال الشيخ بقصة عمر رضي الله عنه فنقول : 
1.	أن هذا الحديث لو كان صحيحاً لكان حجة عليكم.
2.	لو كان التوسل بالجاه جائزاً لما احتاج عمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ إلى العباس بل دعا الله بجاه نبيه  .
3.	إذا المقصود في الحديث ومعناه: أنا نتوسل إليك بدعاء نبيك فلما 
 مات توسلنا إليك بدعاء عمه؛ لذلك تجد أن العباس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قام فدعا الله.
4.	أن التوسل بطلب الدعاء الأحياء الصالحين الأحياء يختلف عن التوسل بالأموات، فالدعاء وردفيه نصوص يقول عليه السلام: (إن دعوة المسلم مستجابة لأخيه بظهر الغيب)  .
5.	عرف عن الشيخ رحمه الله التساهل في قضية القبور داخل المساجد والجدل عنها فالكل يعرف أن الشيخ كان وزير للشئون الإسلامية وكان يلقي درسه داخل مساجد تنتشر فيه البدع والخرافات والغلو في الصالحين مثل الحسين والسيدة زينب، وقد ذهبت لهذه الأماكن وشاهدت ما يندى له جبين الموحد، وللأسف أن مثل الشيخ رحمه الله الذي كان من المفترض أن يكون له وقفة جادة ضد هذه البدع، أصبح على العكس من ذلك فقد بقي يرد ويدافع عن هذه البدع والله المستعان .


--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ سعود
نعم
عند بيان عقيدة فلان، يلزم التدرج، كما يلي:
أولا اعتماد المصادر المباشرة للمترجَم له، سواء من كتبه (ويجب تتبع تواريخ الطبعات لنقف على آخر الأمر)، أو من أحاديثه المسجلة (مع مراجعة التواريخ كما سبق)
ثانيا الوسائط في هذا الشأن مقبولة، والوسائط قد تكون على هيئة كتابات، أوروايات وحكايات، والمنهج الحديثي هنا هو المتّبع ...
أما أن نردّ كل حكاية ورواية بإطلاق دون النظر فيها وإعمال المنهج العلمي عليها
ونقول بأن ذِكر الأخبار الشخصية لا يتفق مع المنهج العلمي، فلا
نعم التدرّج في تناول المصادر مطلوب كما سبق
أما الاقتصار على أحد المصادر دون البعض، فلا

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

أخي الفاضل: ابن المنير
صدقت، وهذا ما أحاول أن ألتزمه في ما أكتب؛ فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان، وشاكراً لك كلامك القيم.
وفقك الله.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

الفصل الرابع: المسائل الفقهية.
الشيخ رحمه الله يذكر المسائل الفقهية على سبيل الإجمال دون التفصيل وذكر المذاهب ومثال ذلك عند قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ هَـذَا الْقُرْآنَ يِهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْراً كَبِيراً }(الإسراء9). قال: (نظام الطلاق في الإسلام الذي كثيراً ما هاجموه وانتقدوه، ورأوا فيه ما لا يليق بالعلاقة الزوجية، ولكن بمرور الزمن تكتشف لهم حقائق مؤلمة، وشقي الكثيرون منهم لعدم وجود هذا الحل في قوانينهم، وهكذا ألجأتهم مشاكل الحياة الزوجية لأن يقننوا للطلاق).
وعند قوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ عَزَمُواْ الطَّلاَقَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }(البقرة227). قال: (واختلف العلماء، هل تطلق المرأة طلقة بائنة أو طلقة رجعية؟ ومعنى طلاق رجعي: مأخوذ من اللفظ نفسه، أي أن الزوج له الحق أن يراجع امرأته دون إذن منها أو رضاً. أما الطلاق البائن فإنه لا عودة إلا إذا عقد عليها عقدا جديداً بمهر جديد: والطلقة في الإيلاء بينونة صغرى وهي التي تحتاج إلى عقد ومهر جديدين، هذا إذا لم يسبق طلاقان. والبينونة الكبرى وهي التي توصف بأنها ذات الثلاث) .
--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## علي الفضلي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الأخوة الكرام
> أنا سمعت بأذني وأشهد بذلك أن الشعراوي قال في تفسير الاستواء  مقالة السلف التي ذكرها الإمام مالك (الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول...)


نعم ، وأنا أشهد معك ؛ بل ما زلت أذكر - حينما سمعت ذلك من بعض أشرطته - أذكر أنه أبدع في بيان مذهب السلف في هذه الصفة صفة الاستواء.

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ الفاضل علي الفضلي
لطفا راجع المشاركة رقم 9.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

الإخوة: علي الفضلي و ابن المنير
شرفتموني بآرائكم وارجو مراجعة الرد رقم 3 بتأمل وشكراً.

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

*الباب الثالث: الملامح المتجددة في منهج الشيخ.
الفصل الأول الإعجاز العلمي في التفسير والعلوم الحديثة.* 
	المتتبع لتفسير الشيخ يجده دائما يربط بين الآيات والعلوم الحديثة والحقائق العلمية ربطاً يبين فيه الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم الذي أوحيَ به لسيد البشر النبي الأمي الذي لم يقرأ كتاباً ولم يكن قارئاً، وقد ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله قاعدة مهمة تمنيت لو استفاد منها من يبحث في قضايا الإعجاز العلمي فقد قال: (عندما نطابق قضية كونية مع قضية قرآنية فلا بد أن نطابقها بصدق..ولا نطيع شهوتنا بأن نربط القرآن بكل قضايا الكون..لماذا؟ لأننا قد نتهافت على آية قرآنية لنجعل منها تصديقاً لنظرية قائمة؛ لأنه قد يتقدم العلم ويثبت خطأ هذه النظرية) . 
	وسأذكر بعض ما يدل على اهتمام الشيخ رحمه الله بالتفسير العلمي:
	عند قوله تعالى: {سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الْأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }(يس36)، قال رحمه الله: فكل موجود أرد له الحق التكاثر، فهو يخلق منه زوجين..وهناك بعض الكائنات لاتعرف لها ذكرا أو أنثى.. إما لأنه غير موجود تحت أعيننا ولكن يوجد على بعد، والريح هي التي تحمل حبوب التلقيح {وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرِّيَاحَ لَوَاقِحَ فَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَسْقَيْنَاكُ  مُوهُ وَمَا أَنتُمْ لَهُ بِخَازِنِينَ }(الحجر22)، فتأتي الريح بحبوب التلقيح من أي مكان لتخصيب النبات، أو أن الذكورة والأنوثة يوجدان معاً في شيء واحد أو حيز واحد... إذا فكل شيء فيه ذكورة وأنوثة.
	ونرى الشيخ رحمه الله كثيراً ما يتعرض للنظريات والحقائق العلمية ليربطها بالقرآن مبيناً أنه لا تناقض بين القرآن والحقائق العلمية ومن صور ذلك عند قوله تعالى: {كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاء كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ}(الأ  نعام125)، قال: ولا بد أن يكون لنا وقفة..بعض العلماء الذين يحبون أن يظهروا آيات القرآن كمعجزة كونية موجودة إلى أن تقوم الساعة حين يقرؤون مثل هذه الآية، فيأخذونها ليؤيدوا بها معجزة القرآن، وحينما نزل القرآن لم يكن أحد يدرك أن الذي يصعد في الجو يضيق صدره كلما صعد إلى منطقة أعلى...وهكذا كلما قلَّ الأكسجين في طبقات الجو العليا أصبح الصدر ضيقاً،،،.

--------------وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله-----------

----------


## أبوسلمى

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ونفع الله بكم .

----------


## محمد الجروان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو القاسم

فهمت من بعض كلامك أخي المبجل سعود أن الشعرواي يجيز دعاء غير الله
فجاء هذا مخلوطا مع التوسل في ثنايا الكلام..
أرجو تحرير قولك في المسألة مجزيا خيرا

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

رحم الله الشيخ الشعراوى  وبارك الله فى صاحب الموضوع فهو يعرض عرضا متزنا منصفا لاتفريط ولاافراط لاتقديس ولاتنقيص وكل مااخافه ان يدخل الموضوع بعض غلمان المنتديات المتشنجين فيتحدث عن الشيخ بمالايليق كما حدث منذ ايام فى ملتقى اهل الحديث حتى انى احلتهم على رابط لملتقى اهل التفسير ليتعلموا كيف تكلم المتخصصون بتوقير عن الشيخ ولكن لمحوا على المآخذ بأدب كما فعل صاحب موضوعنا 
وقد شرفت اننى جالست الشيخ رحمه الله وسمعت منه شفاهة والشيخ كما سمعته لايوافق على مايحدث عند قبور الصالحين ولكنه ينكر بشدة على من يسارعون فى تكفيرهم 

وعموما مامن مفسر سلفا او خلفا الا وفى منهجه مايُنكر عليه فقد أبى الله ان تكون العصمة لغير كتابه

رحم الله شيخنا الشعراوى وجزاه عنا خيرا

----------


## أبو ممدوح

هنا جواب بالفيديو للشعراوي حول موضوع القبور :

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هذه الصورة عثرت عليها في بعض المنتديات قريباً تبين موقف الشعراوي في الأسماء والصفات وأنه سني على طريقة ابن تيمية
ونص كلامه رحمه الله :
قال  فى تفسيره [ 1 / 1968 ] : 

(( وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا (164) )) 


ووقف العلماء هنا وقفة عقلية وقالوا : كيف يتكلم الله إذن؟ . ونقول : إن كل وصف لله ويوجد مثله لخلقه إنما نأخذه بالنسبة لله في إطار : { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } فإن قلت : إن لله وجوداً وللإنسان وجوداً ، فوجود الإنسان ليس كوجود الله ، وإن قلنا : إن لله علماً ، وللإنسان علماً ، فعلم الإنسان ليس كعلم الله ، وإن قلنا : إن لله قدرة ، وللإنسان قدرة ، فقدرة الإنسان ليست كقدرة الله ، وإن قلنا : إن لله استواء على العرش وللإنسان استواء على الكرسي ، فاستواء الله ليس كاستواء الإنسان . إذن فلا بد أن تؤخذ كل صفة من صفات الله التي يوجد مثلها في البشر في إطار قوله : { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } [ الشورى : 11 ] 

وبذلك ينتهي الخلاف كله في كل ما يتعلق بصفات الحق .
فالحق له يدان وله وجه ، ولكن لا يمكن للإنسان أن يصور يد الله كيد البشر ، بل نأخذها في إطار { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } وكذلك وجه الله . ومادمنا نأخذ صفات الله في إطار { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } فلا داعي للمعركة الطاحنة بين العلماء في الصفات وفي تأويل الصفات ، ولا داعي أن ينقسم العلماء إلى عالم يؤوّل الصفات وعالم لا يؤول؛ لاداعي أن يقول عالم : إن يد الله هي قدرته فيؤول ، وعالم آخر لا يؤول ويقول : لا . إن لله يداً ويسكت . ونقول للعالم الذي لا يؤول : قل : إن لله يداً وهي تناسب قوله « { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } . وإذا كنا نحن قد عرفنا في عالمنا أن الأشياء تختلف مواجيدها في الناس باختلاف الناس ، فلا بد من أن نعرف أن الله لا مثيل له .

وعلى سبيل المثال : يتلقى الإنسان دعوة لمائدة عمدة قرية ما ، فيقدم له ألوان طعام تناسب مقام القرية ومنصب القيادة فيها ، ويتلقى الإنسان دعوة لمائدة محافظ مدينة فيقدم له طعاماً يناسب مقام المدينة ومنصب القيادة فيها . ويتلقى الإنسان دعوة رئيس الدولة فيقدم له طعاماً يناسب مقام الدولة وهيبة منصب القيادة فيها ، إذن لا تتساوى مائدة طعام العمدة في قرية مع مائدة طعام المحافظ مع مائدة طعام رئيس الدولة ، فإذا كان البشر يوجد الشيء الواحد وهو ملون بألوان مقامات المخلوقين فكيف لنا بمقامات الخالق؟! { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } .

----------


## عبدالرزاق محمدصالح

أشكرجميع المشاركين في المجلس العلمي خاصة الاخ الاستاذسعودالمق  بل في انعطافه وتعاطفه امام اراء المطروحة من جانب المشاركين بالنسبة في اراء الشيخ شعراوي رحمه الله .ارجومن الله أن يعطيناويعطي جميع المسلمين هذه الاخلاق الكريمة وتحمل أفكارالمخالف وردها بأحسن وجه دون اتهام كفرأوفسق.جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سالم السمعاني

> وأنه سني على طريقة ابن تيمية .


بورك فيك..
لو قلت على طريقة السلف.. لكان أصح..
فلم تكن السنة محصورة يوما بهذا الامام..

----------


## ابي سفيان

أرجو من الأخ صاحب الموضوع ( جزاه الله خيرا ) أن يكتب من أين جاء بكلام الشيخ الالباني و هو يتكلم علي الشعراوي فكل ما اعلمه ان للشيخ مقطع صوتي قال فيه هذا الكلام او قريبا منه لا اذكر الان ولكن كثير من الاخوة كذبوا هذا المقطع و قالو انه مدبلج ؟  جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> بورك فيك..
> لو قلت على طريقة السلف.. لكان أصح..
> فلم تكن السنة محصورة يوما بهذا الامام..


صدقت وأحسنت وبارك الله فيكم
فعلاً لم تكن السنة محصورة بإمام واحد
والحق ليس مع أحد بعينه ولا معصوم إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولكن ما كتبته كتبته عمداً وإخباراً عن الحقيقة
فالرجل رحمه الله ثبت لدي أنه في باب الأسماء والصفات على طريقة ابن تيمية رحمه الله
وأهل السنة لهم اختلافات في باب الأسماء والصفات لا تخرج فريقاً منهم من أهل السنة بل فيها اختلافات قوية تحار فيها الأفهام وسبحان من يوفق للحق أقواماً دون أقوام.
ولا يمكننا أن نخرج المخالفين لابن تيمية من أهل السنة ...بل أهل السنة لهم اتجاهات متعددة في هذا الباب ووافق الشعراوي فيها أحدها .
نسأل الله أن يحسن خاتمتنا وأن يميتنا على الهدى وهو راض عنا وألا يجعلنا متبعين للهوى والرجال .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

هذا قول الشعراوي في المسجد فوق القبر 

الفيديو 

و هذا قوله في التوسل 

الفيديو

و هذا كلامه في الإستواء نقلا من تفسيره ج7 ص 4168 : قال فكأن قوله إستوى على العرش كناية عن تمام الأمور و خلقها و انتهت المسألة لكن العلماء حين جاءول في إستوى اختلفوا في فهمها لأن العرش لو كان كرسيا يجلس عليه الله لكان في ذلك تحييز لله و وضعه و ضمه في جرم ما.
و سبحانه منزه عن أن يحيزه شيئ . و لذلك أخد العلماء يتلمسون معاني لكلمة إستوى منهم من قال إن معناها هو قصد إليها بخلقه و اختراعه و منهم من قال المقصود بها إستعلى و ارتفع امره  و منهم من قال صعد أمره إلى السماء و استند إلى قوله الحق : ثم إستوى إلى السماء و هي دخان . و كلها معاني متعقاربة.

و جماعة من العلماء أرادوا أن يخرجوا من التشبيهات فقالوا المقصود ب إستوى أنه إستولى على الوجود.
و لذلك رأوا أن وجود العرش و الجلوس عليه هو سمة لإستقرار الملك  و حتى لا ندخل في متاهات التشبيهات أو متاهات التعطيل علينا أن نأخد كل شيئ منسوب إلى الله في إطار :
ليس كمثله شيئ 
فحين يقول سبحانه : يد الله فوق ايديهم 
و نحن نفهم أن لليد مدلولا و القرآن لغة عربية يخاطبنا بها سبحانه، فالقول أن لله يدا فهذا دليل على قدرته.
و استخدام الحق كلمة اليد هنا كناية عن القدرة ، و الإنسان عليه أن يأخد كل شيئ منسوب إلى الله مما يوجد مثله في البشر في اطار ليس كمثله شيئ فنقول سبحانه له يد ليست كيد البشر.
و لذلك حينما سئل سيدنا الإمام مالك عن هدة المسألة قال لمن سأله الإستواء معلوم و الكيف مجهول و السؤال عنه بدعة. و أراك رجل سوء أخرجوه.
نعم السؤال عنه بدعة لأنه يدخل بنا في متاهة التشبيه ومتاهة التعطيل........ اهــ

و لقد سمعته بأذني في أحد الاشرطة قال عن هذه الآية نخليها إستولى....


الملاحظ إضطرابه في مثل هذه الآيات و الله أعلم

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> صدقت وأحسنت وبارك الله فيكم
> فعلاً لم تكن السنة محصورة بإمام واحد
> والحق ليس مع أحد بعينه ولا معصوم إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ولكن ما كتبته كتبته عمداً وإخباراً عن الحقيقة
> فالرجل رحمه الله ثبت لدي أنه في باب الأسماء والصفات على طريقة ابن تيمية رحمه الله
> وأهل السنة لهم اختلافات في باب الأسماء والصفات لا تخرج فريقاً منهم من أهل السنة بل فيها اختلافات قوية تحار فيها الأفهام وسبحان من يوفق للحق أقواماً دون أقوام.
> ولا يمكننا أن نخرج المخالفين لابن تيمية من أهل السنة ...بل أهل السنة لهم اتجاهات متعددة في هذا الباب ووافق الشعراوي فيها أحدها .
> نسأل الله أن يحسن خاتمتنا وأن يميتنا على الهدى وهو راض عنا وألا يجعلنا متبعين للهوى والرجال .




تصحيح أخي الكريم ، لا نقلد شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمة و من اخرج مخالفه من دائرة اهل السنة فقد أخطأ ، إنما نخرج مخالف السلف من دائرة أهل السنة ، فما جاء به  شيخ الإسلام لم يخترعه إنما نقله عن السلف لذلك لا نقول "من خالف ابن تيمية" لأن هذا تعصب لشيخ الإسلام و إنما نقول "من خالف السلف" فتنبه لذلك بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> تصحيح أخي الكريم ، لا نقلد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمة و من اخرج مخالفه من دائرة اهل السنة فقد أخطأ ، إنما نخرج مخالف السلف من دائرة أهل السنة ، فما جاء به شيخ الإسلام لم يخترعه إنما نقله عن السلف لذلك لا نقول "من خالف ابن تيمية" لأن هذا تعصب لشيخ الإسلام و إنما نقول "من خالف السلف" فتنبه لذلك بارك الله فيك


 كلام حسن جميل وآمل أن يلتزم به الجميع ولا يكون مجرد كلام نظري ننساه عند التطبيق على أرض الواقع .

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو محمد العمري  
> _صدقت وأحسنت وبارك الله فيكم
> فعلاً لم تكن السنة محصورة بإمام واحد
> والحق ليس مع أحد بعينه ولا معصوم إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ولكن ما كتبته كتبته عمداً وإخباراً عن الحقيقة
> فالرجل رحمه الله ثبت لدي أنه في باب الأسماء والصفات على طريقة ابن تيمية رحمه الله
> وأهل السنة لهم اختلافات في باب الأسماء والصفات لا تخرج فريقاً منهم من أهل السنة بل فيها اختلافات قوية تحار فيها الأفهام وسبحان من يوفق للحق أقواماً دون أقوام.
> ولا يمكننا أن نخرج المخالفين لابن تيمية من أهل السنة ...بل أهل السنة لهم اتجاهات متعددة في هذا الباب ووافق الشعراوي فيها أحدها .
> نسأل الله أن يحسن خاتمتنا وأن يميتنا على الهدى وهو راض عنا وألا يجعلنا متبعين للهوى والرجال ._


لم يختلف أهل السنة والجماعة في باب الأسماء والصفات .. 

فرق أخي الكريم : 
بين منهج أهل السنة الذي هو منهج السلف الصالح!!
وبين عدم إخراج العالم الفلاني والعلاني من أهل السنة = لأنه خالف السلف .. 
فمتى ما خالف عالم من علماء أهل السنة منهج السلف الصالح في مسألة من مسائل الصفات = عد قوله خطأ ..
ويعذر لأنه (مجتهد) ويبقى من أهل السنة .. 
ولا يعد قوله -كما في كلامك- من أقوال أهل السنة والجماعة .. 
فيصير في باب الأسماء والصفات أقوال كثيرة لأهل السنة!! فتأمل 
دمت مباركًا

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> ...
> فيصير في باب الأسماء والصفات أقوال كثيرة لأهل السنة!! فتأمل 
> دمت مباركًا


 الأمر عند أبي محمد هكذا
أهل السنة والجماعة مدى واسع يشمل المفوضة ومن لديهم بعض التأويل للصفات ومن هم سلفيون أقحاح
فالنووي وابن حجر وابن حزم عنده من أهل السنة والجماعة في الأسماء والصفات وإن كانت عقيدة ابن تيمية الأرجح عنده لكن يبدو أن الأمر خلاف معتبر عنده !

----------


## شذى الجنوب

وما قولكم في درسه الذي يلقيه في مسجد بني على قبر؟؟
الشعراوي شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى أشعري قبوري وأقواله شاهدة عليه.
ولا داعي لغش العوام في منتدى علمي بتلميع أهل البدع.

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> وما قولكم في درسه الذي يلقيه في مسجد بني على قبر؟؟
> الشعراوي شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى أشعري قبوري وأقواله شاهدة عليه.
> ولا داعي لغش العوام في منتدى علمي بتلميع أهل البدع.


أخي الكريم
لا تتهم إخوانك هذه الاتهامات
فالشعراوي رحمه الله نناقش بعض أبواب عقيدته ولم نقل إنه إمام عصره
ولا تسارع بالتبديع والسب
فالرجل أفضى إلى ما قدم
ولا أدري لماذا هذه الحساسية من الشعراوي
فالكثير من المالكية الذين تنشر كتبهم الفقهية هنا أشاعرة قبوريون أكثر !

----------


## الأمل الراحل

طيب يا من تتهمون الشعراوي في عقيدته ، ما رأيكم بهذا الكلام المنقول عن الشيخ ابن باز والخضير - ولا أعلم صحته - :



> من لقاء مع الشيخ محمد الخضير  كان هذا السؤال :
> 
>  طيب يا شيخ أحد الأخوة يحذر من الشيخ ويصفه بالصوفي القبوري 
> 
> المبتدع ويحذر من تفسيره ويصفه بتفسير بدعي ؟ 
> 
> 
> الشيخ محمد : لا لا أبدا هذا غلو وجفاء الشيـخ له مخالفات ينبه لها ولا يحـذر منه 
> 
> ...

----------


## عبد الرؤوف عروج

ننصح بعدم قراءة تفسير الشعراوى والاقبال على كتب المفسرين المعروفين بسلامة المنهج والاعتقاد

----------


## مرثد

> وقد كتبت بعض الرسائل الجامعية حول تفسير الشعراوي أذكر منها -للفائدة على سبيل الإجمال لا الحصر:
>  1.    منهج الشيخ محمد الشعراوي في تفسير القرآن: رولي محمد أحمد، جامعة آل البيت، رسالة ماجستير.
> 2.    منهج الشعراوي في التفسير: إبراهيم عيسى صيدم، الجامعة الإسلامية صيدا، رسالة جامعية.
> 3.    الشيخ الشعراوي ومذهبه في التفسير: إبراهيم منصور، كلية أصول الدين بشبين الكوم، رسالة ماجستير .


وإذا رغبت بشراء أحدها فأيها ترشح بارك الله فيك؟

----------


## السليماني

ننصح بعدم قراءة تفسير الشعراوى والاقبال على كتب المفسرين المعروفين بسلامة المنهج والاعتقاد

بارك الله فيك والرجل أشعري ومن قرأ بعض كلامه في تفسير الصفات اتضح له ذلك 

ويأتي بتفاسير غريبة لم يسبق إليها

وليس له جهود في حرب الشرك والقبورية في مصر كماهو معروف 

فالواجب الحذر من كتبه ...

----------


## راجية عفو الله

> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل:
> نعم الشيخ -رحمه الله- أفضى إلى ما قدم، ومناقشة ومنهجه ونقده لا ينقص قدره ومنزلته؛ فأنا من المعجبين بتفسيره، ولكن يبقى أن الحق ضالة المؤمن، وكما قال الإمام مالك -رحمه الله-: ما منا إلا رد أو رد عليه.


 كيف لا ينقص من قدره ومنزلته وحضرتك بتشكك في عقيدته فالفرق كلها ضالة إلى فرقة واحدة أهل السنة والجماعة أليس كذلك ، هذا شيء 
معلومة أخرى كنت قد قرأت عنها أن البعض قال عن الشيخ أنه صوفي قبوري ، ثم سمعت بنفسي في احدى البرامج أنه نهى أولاده عن عمل ضريح له أو مولد وأن يدفن في لحد ،ولكن أولاده لم ينفذوا وصيته ، هذا ما سمعته والله أعلم بالحقيقة .

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

*الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله*

*السائل : كذالك يقول هل تفسير الشيخ الشعراوي من تفسير أهل السنة و الجماعة؟*
*الشيخ : الشعراوي؟*

*السائل : نعم*

*الشيخ : الشعراوي الموجود المتأخر؟*

*السائل : نعم*

*الشيخ: لا ليس من أهل السنة و الجماعة هو من أهل التأويل*

الشريط رقم 319 من شرح الشيخ على سنن الترمذي
ود قال الإمام المحدث مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله عن : محمد متولى الشعراوي الصوفي الأشعري :* 
-* *لا يُعتمد عليه، وهو من علماء السوء ... هو عالم ضال.*
المصدر : 
كتاب "قمع المعاند" ص(173) أسئلة السلفيين في بريطانيا..
*محمد متولي الشعراوي الصوفي القبوري : لا ناقة له بعلم الحديث ولا جمل !*

*للشيخ / علي رضا*


*كنا ونحن صغار نسمع أن الشعراوي مفسر كبير للقرآن الكريم، وكنا في ذلك الوقت لا نعلم حقيقة الرجل، وعندما من الله علينا بمعرفة العقيدة السلفية والمنهج الصحيح أدركنا أن الشعراوي حاطب ليل صوفي ، خرافي ، من أصحاب الطرق الضالة، ومن المجوزين للاستغاثة بالأولياء والحسين ، كما هو في الحوار الذي أجراه معه أحد الصحفيين وقاء فيه الشعراوي عقيدته الشركية !أما الحديث فهو من أجهل من رأيت من الأزهريين !*

*قال المفسر الكبير* *في كتابه ( من فيض الرحمن ) ص(97)** : فالرسول الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى قال هذا الحديث، وهو يعرف أن ما فيه سوف يتأكد في التطبيق الكوني؛ قال هذا الحديث : \" من أصاب مالاً من مهاوش أذهبه الله في نهابر\"وأنا أكررها عليكم حتى تحفظوها جيداً ، وحتى نجعلها دستوراً لنا في حياتنا ( !! ) .*

*قال علي رضا :*
*
الحديث مكذوب موضوع على رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم** ؛ رواه القضاعي* *في ( مسند الشهاب )**برقم 441 ، 442 ، 443* *من حديث أبي سلمة الحمصي معضلاً، ومن حديث أبي سعيدالخدري* *رضي الله عنه** مرفوعاً . 

وفي إسناد المرسل : عمرو بن حصين، وهو كذاب !* *( الميزان ) 3 / 252 – 253 ،و( تهذيب التهذيب ) 3 / 264 – 265 ، وفي 3 / 612 ،** فقد صرح الخطيب البغدادي بتكذيبه.وأبو سلمة هذا كاتب يحيى بن جابر قاضي حمص لا صحبة له، كما جزم الحافظ السخاوي 
**في ( المقاصد الحسنة ) برقم 1061 . 

**أما الرواية المرفوعة ؛ ففيها : عمرو بن بكر السكسكي ، وهو يروي عن الثقات الطامات كما قال ابن حبان .وقال الذهبي : أحاديثه شبه موضوعة\"* *\"الميزان\" (3/247– 248)** .*

*وفيه :* 
*
موسى بن عبيدة الربذي ، وهو ضعيف، والجناية من السكسكي لا منه !ثم وقفت على الحديث* *في ( الأمثال ) برقم** 137 للرامهرمزي من رواية عمرو بن الحصين الكذاب !وقد جزم السبكي* *في (الفتاوى) 2 / 369** بعدم صحته، بل قال : من علم بعدم وروده، وعاند أدب بحسب ما يقتضيه حاله !وقال المناوي* *في ( فيض**القدير) 6 / 65 برقم 8446 -**بعد أن ذكر جهالة تابعيه أبي سلمة**الحمصي،**وشدة ضعف عمرو بن الحصين -** معناه : من أخذ شيئاً من غير حله أذهبه الله في غير حقه -* *في ( الفيض)** : حله ولعل الصواب ما ذكرته كما في ( الأمثال ) -وكذا جزم بشدة ضعفه الحافظ السخاوي* *في ( الفتاوى الحديثية ) برقم(176)** ثم قال :والمعنى : أن من أصاب مالاً في غير حله أذهبه الله في مهالك وأمور متبددة، وهو وإن لم يثبت فمعناه صحيح ..... !

وأقول : في كلام ربنا* *سبحانه وتعالى**، وصحيح سنة نبينا* *عليه الصلاة والسلام** ما يغني عن هذا الحديث المكذوب !وكشك جاهل بالحديث كالشعراوي؛ لكن الأخير أغرق في التصوف والحقيقة هي أن ضلالات الشعراوي وشركياته ؛ لم يرق ذلك لبعض الجهلة من القبوريين والمنخدعين بهذا الرجل؛ بل أصر بعضهم، وعاند، وكابر في الحق بعدما تبين؛ فزعم أن حديثاً واحداً أخطأ فيه الشعراوي لا يخوّلنا من الحكم عليه بالجهالة !

**وأقول لهؤلاء جميعاً :**\"ها أنتم جادلتم عنهم في الحياة الدنيا، فمن يجادل الله عنهم يوم القيامة ، أمن يكون عليهم وكيلاً\" ؟

الرجل يفتخر بأنه صوفي طرقي يستغيث بالحسين* *عليه السلام** ؛ ثم أنتم أيها القبورييون والمغرورون بالشعراوي تنفون عنه الشركيات التي وقع فيها ؛لا بل تدافعون بالباطل عن جهله بالحديث أيضاً ؟إذا كان الحديث الذي يصر على تعليمه الشعراوي للناس لا بل تحفيظه لهم، وأن يكون دستور حياتهم : لا ذكر له في أي كتاب من كتب المسلمين التي اعتنت بصحاح الأحاديث وحسنها ؛ فكيف يقال بعد هذا : إن الشعراوي شم رائحة هذا العلم ؟*

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

جاء في مجلة " الأسرة " ( 1 ) العدد 81 شهر ذو الحجة 1420 هـ تحت عنوان " مافيا الموالد: عقيدة الأمة في المزاد " ما يلي :

( " مولد وصحبه غائب " هذه العبارة تفسر ما يحدث في " الموالد " التي انتشرت وفشت في معظم ديار المسلمين، وباتت من أخطر الظواهر التي تهدد الإسلام دين التوحيد. 
*
فهذه الموالد في الأصل بدعة لا أصل لها في الإسلام بغض النظر عما يتخللها من ممارسات، وإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك تلك البدعة ممارسات شركية تحدث خلالها اتضح البون الشاسع الذي يفصل تلك الظاهرة من الإسلام دين التوحيد. ومما زاد الطين بلة أن تأتي تلك المخالفات التي تطعن في صميم التوحيد من قبل مسلمين.*
*
ولأن صاحب المولد الذي يحتفلون به غائب.. فلتمارس كل الوسائل والبدع لتخرج الكثير منهم من الملة، وتقترف باسمه ومولده الكثير من المخالفات.. بدءاً من الطواف حول القبر، ومروراً بتقديم النذور لأصحاب القبور وطلب توسطهم عند الله من أجل قضاء حاجتهم وتطلعاتهم.. وانتهاء بالتشبه بأعداء الله من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم.

فإذا كنا نعيب على النصارى أنهم يعبدون المسيح فان أصحاب الموالد يصرفون العبادات لمن هم دون المسيح وبذلك يسقطون ما تميز به الإسلام عن غيره من الأديان.*
*
واللافت للنظر، بل الجديد في ظاهرة الموالد أنها لم تعد ممارسات شركية فحسب، بل أضحت ظاهرة اقتصادية لها ميزانيتها ومستفيدون منها. فهذا أستاذ بجامعة إسلامية يترك منصبه بالجامعة من أجل الحصول على قسط وافر ودخل كبير من صندوق النذور الذي ولى نفسه خليفة على صاحبه.*
*
الموالد لها حكايات وقصص تبكي كثيراً على ما يقترف فيها من آثام.. وتضحك قليلاً من ممارسات تخرج عن جادة الصواب، وخلافات حول نصيب الوزارات والأفراد المهيمنين على صناديق النذور.

الشعراوي أحدث الموالد :

أحدث هذه الموالد وأجددها هو مولد محمد متولي الشعراوي الداعية المعروف ( 2 ) الذي رحل عنا العام الماضي ليتعارك أولاده وورثته ومحبوه على إقامة أحدث مولد في دنيا المسلمين .. فما هي حكاية هذه الموالد بالضبط !!*
*
نتجه بأنظارنا إلى موقع الحدث حيث ضريح الشيخ محمد* *متولي الشعراوي الذي يقع في قلب مجمع إسلامي ببلدة دقادوس التابعة لمحافظة الدقهلية بمصر، ذلك الضريح الذي كان يلجا إليه الآلاف من محبيه طيلة أيام السنة الماضية من كل محافظات مصر، وكذلك يأتيه زوار من السعودية والكويت وقطر واندونيسيا ( 3 )، وكان من بينهم الأمراء والوزراء السابقون والعلماء..* 

*وبفعل هذا التدافق على ضريح الشيخ تحول تدريجياً إلى قبلة لكل من يزوره .. كما يفعل العامة مع زيارة أضرحة أولياء الله الصالحين مثل الحسين والسيدة زينب والسيد البدوي ( 4 ) .

وهكذا احتل ضريح الشيخ الشعراوي مكانته بين الأولياء وفي أذهان الناس وزواره.*
*
وفي مناسبة ذكرى وفاته الأولى ( 5 ) اختلف أبناء الشيخ الشعراوي حول إقامة مولد له فقرر ابنه الأوسط عبدالرحيم – الذي لم يكمل تعليمه واتجه للأعمال الحرة بالدقهلية – إقامة أول مولد له يوم 17 يونيه الماضي الموافق يوم وفاته ( 6 )..* 

*وحضر إليه آلاف من الصوفية والدروايش وتحول هذا العمل إلى مشهد دراماتيكي ساخن بين مؤيدين لهذا العمل ومعارضين له.

في البداية اعترض الابن الأكبر للشيخ الشعراوي وهو الشيخ سامي الشعراوي.. أمين عام مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر.. فامتنع عن الحضور للمولد ( 7 ) رغم تجمع كل أفراد الأسرة الشعراوية هناك، إلا أنه أراد أن يسجل موقفاً يحسب له وإن كان يؤخذ عليه عدم القدرة على إقناع أخيه الأصغر بالامتناع عن فعلته تلك التي تعد بداية للترويج الخرافات والمعاصي في مسقط رأس الشيخ الشعراوي.

غير أن الشيخ عبدالرحيم الابن الأوسط حاول إضفاء الشرعية على تصرفه فوجه الدعوة لكبار العلماء في مقدمتهم شيخ الأزهر، ووزير الأوقاف، ومفتي مصر، ورئيس جامعة الأزهر، وغيرهم الكثير، ولم يحضر واحد منهم المولد ( 8 ) الذي كان صورة طبق الأصل من الموالد الأخرى*

*حيث المراجيح.. والحلاوة ولعب الأطفال والحمص.. والخيم التي أقام فيها المتصوفة قبل المولد بأسبوع حتى الليلة الكبيرة.. الدراويش أكدوا أنهم مصرون على الحضور للمولد سنوياً لأنهم يعشقون الشعراوي ويؤيدون ابنه عبدالرحيم بكل قوة لإحياء ذكرى الشعراوي .. وآخرون أكدوا أنها بدعة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان وإنما هي نوع من الأعمال التي يزينها الشيطان في أعين فاعليها.

**
دفاع مستميت :*
*
دافع عبدالرحيم الشعراوي عن وجهة نظره باستماتة قائلاً : " أنا عشت مع الإمام قرابة 57 عاماً ولم أره يوماً يذم إقامة الأضرحة لأولياء الله الصالحين.. بل إنه كان يصطحبني أنا وإخوتي لزيارتها ونحن صغار ( 9 ) ..* 

*وأمرنا بزيارتها ونحن كبار.. بل إنني عندما أنشأت مصنعاً في طنطا كان يوصيني بالإكثار من زيارة السيد البدوي، وكان يوصيني أيضاً بأنني عندما أذهب إلى أي بلدة أن أصلي ركعتين عند أقرب شيخ لهم في مسجدهم ( 10 )*

*ثم ركعتين شكراً لله أن مكنني من زيارة هذا الشيخ ( 11 ) .* 

*فأنا تربيت على مائدة حب أولياء الله الصالحين ( 12 )!!!!!!!*

*ومن حقي أبني مقاماً لمن كان يحبهم وليس من حق أي أحد أن يعترض.. هل تريدون أن لا تقام للإمام قائمة بعد وفاته " ؟!* 
*
الذي قد لا يعرفه عبدالرحيم أن عبادة الأصنام بدأت بتبجيل الصالحين وإقامة التماثيل لهم بعد وفاتهم (13) .

ولعبدالرحيم منطق غريب في تصميمه على بناء المقصورة لوالده، إذ يؤكد أن الشيخ الشعراوي يأتي لزيارته محبون من جميع دول العالم فهل يعقل أن يراه هؤلاء المحبون يرقد في قبر صغير لا يتناسب مع حجمه العلمي والأخلاقي ؟!

والسبب الآخر أن الأرض في دقادوس رخوة ومشبعة بالمياه الجوفية فلو تم الدفن فيها لتحلل الجسد فور دفنه، لذا نقوم ببناء المقابر في أماكن مرتفعة حماية للجثث (14) !! وأن المقصورة تعد حماية للزوار الذين يفرون من حرارة الشمس ( 15 ) .

ليس مشروعاً استثمارياً :

**ويتردد أن عبدالرحيم الشعراوي بنى هذا الضريح كمشروع استثماري لجمع أموال النذور من محبي الشيخ، وأن ابن سلطان البهرة وبعض المسؤولين من دول إسلامية مختلفة أسهموا في بناء هذا الضريح، لكن عبدالرحيم نفى ذلك تماماً وقال : الشيخ الشعراوي تركنا في أحسن حال ( 16 )*

*وما تركه لنا يكفينا ويكفي أبناءنا لفترة طويلة.. ونحن والحمد لله لسنا في حاجة إلى نذور كما يروج البعض**( 17)*

*وأنبه من يروج لذلك أن يعلم أن النذور من حق الأوقاف* *( 18 ) ..* 

*أما ما يقال عن البهرة وغيرهم فهذا كلام لا أساس له من الصحة، وأتحدى من يقول إنه أعطانا مليماً وأحداً في بناء الضريح والمقصورة .. فنحن لم نقم الضريح للارتزاق، بل لإحياء ذكرى الشيخ الذي مجده علمه ونحن يجمعنا حبه مع من يحبه.. فما العيب في ذلك ؟ ( 19 ) .*
*يقبل الأعتاب :

وفي مقدمة المؤيدين للشيخ عبدالرحيم في توجهه رجل الأعمال محمد صابر صهر الشعراوي الذي قال : 
لازمت الإمام 35 عاماً وكنت من أقرب المقربين إليه. وكان يأخذنا إلى مساجد آل البيت وأولياء الله الصالحين ويقبل الأعتاب (20)، ويساعد المحتاجين، ويطعم الجائع ويسقي الظمآن بنفسه.. 

ثم إن هناك موالد لكل أولياء الله الصالحين، ولكل منهم مقصورة فهذا حب لهم بحب الله لهم (21) وإلا فلماذا لم يمنعوا احتفال الناس بمولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ (22) فنحن نرفض أن ترتكب في هذا المولد أي تجاوزات أو معاص (23) .


محب للموالد :

ومن مؤيدي الموالد أيضاً المخرج التلفزيوني عبدالمنعم شمروخ الذي أخرج كل حلقات الشعراوي في تفسير القرآن الكريم. 

يقول عن الشيخ الشعراوي : كان رحمه الله محباً للموالد، حتى إنني في إحدى الحلقات فوجئت به يطلب سرعة الانتهاء لأن ذلك اليوم مولد السيدة زينب ولا بد أن يذهب إليه (24)

أشفقت عليه من الزحام الشديد وكبر سنه والتفاف محبيه حوله مما قد يتسبب في الإضرار به .. إلا أنه أصر (25) مما جعلني أقترح عليه أن يرتدي زياً مغربياً ويغطي وجهه حتى لا يعرفه أحد .. ففعل ذلك ونجحت الخطة وتجول في المولد وزار السيدة زينب. !!!!!!!!!
*
* 


____________________*
*
الهوامش :

(1) مع التحفظ على بعض المقالات التي تكتب في هذه المجلة وعلى نشر الصور والرسوم فيها.
(2) وهو رجل له مخالفات عديدة في العقيدة فهو يقول مثلاً بأن الله في كل مكان وهو صوفي ويقول بأن الكون مخلوق من نور الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد نبه بعض أهل العلم وطلبته على بعض تلك المخالفات فراجع مثلاً شريط " معنى التوسل والرد على الشعراوي " للشيخ محمد جميل غازي رحمه الله* 

*وتجد الشريط في الرابط التالي:
**http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=14419*
*علما أن الشريط يوجد عندي باسم الشيخ جميل غازي رحمه الله، وموجود في موقع طريق الإسلام باسم الشيخ فوزي السعيد، ولا أدري أيهما الصحيح.*
*
وراجع كذلك نهاية شريط رقم 39 وبداية شريط رقم 40 من " رحلة النور " للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ــ و اشرطة " رحلة النور " ليست هي "سلسلة الهدى والنور " وإنما سلسلة أخرى وعدد أشرطتها 48 شريط سجلها الشيخ رحمه الله خلال زيارته العلمية للسعودية عام 1410 هـ، ــ 

: 
*

*وراجع كذلك كتاب " وقفات حوار مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي " لنبيل حمدي، كما رد عليه الشيخ جميل زينو حفظه الله في موضوع النور المحمدي في كتابه " أركان الإسلام والإيمان ". وكتاب "الشعراوي في الميزان" لأحد طلبة العلم وقد نشره الأخ أبو عثمان السلفي في عدة مواقع عبر الشبكة،  
*
*( 3 ) إن كان بعض هؤلاء سافروا من بلادهم من أجل الزيارة فهذه مخالفة أخرى فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تشد الرحال إلا لثلاثة مساجد، المسجد الحرام، والمسجد الأقصى، ومسجدي هذا" .*
*(4 ) البدوي معروف بأنه من كبار الصوفية وله مخالفات عديدة وخصوصاً في العقيدة، بل جاء في سيرته التي ذكرها بعض الصوفية أنه كان لا يصلي، فهل يعتبر من أولياء الله ؟! 

(5) الاحتفال بمرور عام على وفاة الشخص من البدع راجع " مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة " للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله ( 13/ 394 – 395 ) .

(6) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سن سنة في الإسلام سيئة كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها من بعده من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء " رواه مسلم.

(7) الذي يظهر من المقال كما سيأتي إن شاء الله أن بعض المعترضين على إقامة المولد والضريح ليس لأن ذلك مخالف للعقيدة الإسلامية وإنما لما يقع في المولد من معاصي !! أو لأن الشعراوي رفض بنفسه هذه الفكرة من باب التواضع !!

(8) وليس معنى هذا أنهم لا يرون جواز الاحتفال بالموالد لأنهم يحضرون ما يسمى بالمولد النبوي وغيره من الموالد كما هو معروف عنهم.

(9) هذا الكلام يدل على أن الابن أخذ هذه العقيدة عن والده وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه " متفق عليه.*
*
إلا إن كان ولد الشيخ يكذب !! فهذا أمر آخر. ولا أظنه كاذب فالذي يطلع على بعض تسجيلات الشعراوي أو بعض كتبه تجده يؤيد فيها زيارة الأضرحة والتوسل بها وإقامة موالد لأصحابها. وراجع بعض الكتب التي والأشرطة التي أحلت إليها في الهامش رقم (1) تجد فيها بعض النقولات عن الشعراوي حول هذه الأمور والله المستعان.

(10) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل موته بخمس : " ألا وإن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد، إني أنهاكم عن ذلك " رواه مسلم. راجع كتاب 
" تحذير الساجد من اتخاذ القبور مساجد " للعلامة الألباني رحمه الله وتجده في الرابط التالي :
**http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=554*

*(11) الوارد في السنة الصحيحة أن يسجد الشخص سجدتين للشكر، وهذا يصلي ركعتين للشكر وهي بدعة لحضوره في مسجد فيه بدع وشرك ليفعل بدعة !!! ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض !
(12) قال الشاعر : وينشأ ناشئ الفتيان فينا ######## على ما كان عوده أبوه 

(13) ذكر ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في تفسير آية : ( وقالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم ولا تذرن وداً ولا سواعاً ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسراً ) أنها أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح، فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون أنصاباً وسموها بأسمائهم ففعلوا فلم تعبد، حتى إذا هلك أولئك وتنسَّخَ العلم عبدت " رواه البخاري.

(14) وأين حماية جناب التوحيد ؟! وإن كان كلامه صحيح حول التربة فهناك طرق أخرى لحمية الجثث.

(15) ( قل نار جهنم أشد حرا لو كانوا يفقهون ) !! ثم هل تصيبهم حرارة الشمس وهم بجوار ضريح ( الإمام ) ؟!* 
*
(16) هذا من الجهة الاقتصادية وأما من الجهة الدينية فالله المستعان.

(17) ولكن هم في حاجة لتعلم العقيدة !! ثم هل يفهم من هذا أنه لم يضع صندوق نذور لأنه ليس في حاجة للمال فقط وليس من أجل أن ذلك مخالف للعقيدة الإسلامية ؟!!

(18) النذور لا تصرف إلا لله.*
*
(19) العيب في ذلك أن إقامة الأضرحة مخالفة للعقيدة الإسلامية فقد قال جابر رضي الله عنه : " نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجصص القبر، وان يقعد عليه، وأن يبنى عليه " رواه مسلم.* 
*(20) الله المستعان، وقد قال بعض الصوفية : من قبل الأعتاب ما خاب !! 

(21) قال تعالى : ( قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني ) فهل إقامة الأضرحة تعتبر من إتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد قال جابر رضي الله عنه : " نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجصص القبر، وان يقعد عليه، وأن يبنى عليه " رواه مسلم. 

(22) قال أهل العلم : أثبت العرش ثم أنقش. ومن قال أنه يجوز الاحتفال بمولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يقول هذا الكلام وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من احدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد "، راجع " كتب ورسائل في حكم الاحتفال " لمجموعة علماء و " حوار مع المالكي " للشيخ عبدالله بن منيع. وتجد في الرابط التالي بعض الرسائل حول التحذير من الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي: 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=1140

ورابط حوار مع المالكي. 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=1225


(23) إن إقامة المولد في حد ذاته تجاوز لشرع الله لأن الله لم يشرعه لنا وقد قال : ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم ) وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من احدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " وقال الإمام مالك رحمه الله : " ما لم يكن يومئذ دينا فلا يكون اليوم دينا " وراجع الكتب المذكورة في الهامش السابق.

(24) ومعلوم ما يقع في هذه الموالد من بدع وشرك.

(25) قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه " اقتصاد في سنة، خير من إجتهاد في بدعة ".

*

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

الشيخُ الراحلُ "محمد متولّي الشعراوي" يحسبُ نفسَهُ قدْ جاءَ بعبقريّاتٍ وخوارقَ في تفسيرِ القرآنِ الكريمِ ، وكان يظنُّ أنَّهُ "المعلّمُ المنتظَرُ" ، وأنَّهُ "المستشارُ المُنظِّرُ" ، وأنَّ على العلماءِ أنْ يتعلّموا منهُ ، ويقتبسوا مـنْ أنوارِهِ ..
وقدِ اعتادَ أنْ يأتيَ بمسألةٍ ما مُظهراً عظيمَ جهلِ المسلمينَ بها ، ثمَّ روعةَ حلّهِ هوَ لها . وحتى قضيةُ البعثِ التي تمثّلُ في الإسلامِ أهمَّ موضوعٍ اعتقاديٍّ بعدَ الإيمانِ باللهِ تعالى ، والتي جاءَ القرآنُ الكريمُ على حقِّيّتِها بكلِّ الأدلّةِ والبراهينِ البيّنةِ الجليّةِ ، فإنّ الشيخَ يرى نفسَهُ هوَ الوحيدُ الذي يستطيعُ أنْ يبطلَ "أقوى حجةٍ" يطرحُها الكافرونَ ضدَّ البعثِ ، وأنَّهُ الفريدُ الذي يقدرُ أنْ يبطلَ "أقوى شبهةٍ" يثيرُها الملحدون ضدَّ النشأةِ الآخرةِ يومَ القيامةِ . والعجيبُ أنَّهُ يقومُ بالردِّ على هؤلاءِ ظانّاً أنَّهُ يهديهم ، ولكنّهُ وفقَ آراءِ العالم القديمِ الشهيرِ المرحوم "ابن القيّم الجوزيّةِ" تلميذِ الإمامِ المرحوم "ابنِ تيميّة" شيخِ الإسلامِ ، يدخـلُ مدخلاً يجعلُهُ في زمرتِهم ، في زمرةِ الكافرينَ بالبعثِ ؛ لأنَّهُ يدافعُ ضدَّ حجتِهم وضدَّ شبهتِهم بما هوَ منْ مثلِهما . فدعنا ندخلْ إلى استعراضِ المسألةِ .

شبهةُ أو حجةُ الكافرينَ بالبعثِ 

يقولُ الشيخُ الراحلُ : "الذين استبعدوا أمرَ البعثِ مادّيّاً يقولونَ : إنَّ الإنسانَ مكّونٌ منْ عناصرَ وحينما يموتُ تذهبُ عناصرُهُ في الأرضِ . إذنْ فالعناصرُ التي كانت في الإنسانِ الذي ماتَ وشاعتْ في الترابِ سيتكوّنُ منها إنسانٌ آخرُ ، فإذا بُعِثَ : أيُبعثُ منَ الأولِ أم يُبعثُ منَ الثاني ؟ فإنْ بُعِثَ مـنَ الأولِ نقصَ منَ الثاني ، وإنْ بُعثَ منَ الثاني نقصَ منَ الأول .. وهكذا دواليْك"..

---[ محمد متولي الشعراوي ، "المنتخب من تفسير القرآنِ الكريمِ" ، دار العودة ، بيروت ، طبعة أولى ، جزء 2، صفحة 119] .

حاولَ إبطالَ الشبهةِ فوقعَ فيها 

لقدْ أرادَ الشيخُ الشعراويُّ أنْ يثبتَ فهلويّةً فريدةً يقضي بها على حججِ المنكرينَ للبعثِ فإذا بهِ – حسبَ ابن القيّمِ رحمَهُ اللهُ تعالى – منَ المنكرينَ للبعثِ . فماذا يقولُ الشيخُ الشعراويُّ في "إفحامِ" منكري البعثِ؟

يقولُ ، ويا ليتَهُ ما قالَ : "فاختلافُ الشخصيّاتِ إنَّما ينشأُ منَ اختلافِ نِسَبِ العناصرِ، فنسبُ العناصرِ حينَ تكونُ معلومة بالدِّقةِ ، ولا يتّفقُ شخصٌ معَ شخصٍ في نسبةِ العناصرِ أبداً . إنْ جئتَ بمائةِ مليونِ شخصٍ وحلَّلْتَ عناصرَهم لا تجدُ شخصاً متّفقاً معَ شخصٍ في نسبةِ العناصرِ ، وإنِ اتفقَ معهُ في مجموعةِ تلكَ العناصرِ . إذنْ ، فالمُعوَّلُ عليهِ لشخصيّاتِ كلِّ فردٍ هيَ النسبةُ المكوّنةُ لعناصرِهِ .. 
واختلافُ الشخصياتِ إنَّما ينشأُ لا منَ اختلافِ العناصرِ المكونةِ لها بلْ منَ اختلافِ النسبِ الموجودةِ في تلكَ العناصرِ ، وباختلافِ النسبِ تختلفُ الشخصياتُ . فحينَ يأمرُ اللهُ بإعادةِ التراكيبِ ، تأتي عناصرُ كلِّ إنسانٍ فتكوِّنُهُ ، أيْ نسبةُ وجودِها فيهِ ، وبذلك تكونُ الشخصيّاتُ مختلفةً وتعبّرُ عنِ الشخصيةِ ، فإذا تكونت العناصرُ بنسبةِ تكوينِها الأولِ كانَ ذلكَ هوَ الشخصَ" .
 
ملاحظات على كلامِ الشعراويِّ 

1- كلامُهُ مرجومٌ بالغيبِ ، ومُلقىً على عواهنِهِ ، مجرّدُ تخبيصاتٍ وتهجيصاتٍ .. خبابيصُ لبابيصُ !

2- يفترضُ أنَّ الإنسانَ يموتُ وفي تركيبِ جسمِهِ ذرّاتٌ كانتْ في جسمِ إنسانٍ قدْ سبقَهُ إلى المـوتِ .. وأكبرُ منْ هذا جريمةً ، هوَ أنَّ البعثَ عندَهُ هوَ منْ ذرّاتٍ غيرِ التي تكونُ في البدنِ لحظةَ الموتِ ، وهذا معناهُ تغييرُ بدنِ المبعوثِ ببدنٍ آخرَ ، وهذا في النهايةِ ليسَ بـعثاً وليسَ رجعاً .
المهمُ في اعتقادِ الشعراويِّ هوَ "النسبة" ! .. فهلِْ التفسيرُ "سوقُ الحسبة" ، حيثُ يبيعونَ "البندورة" بالجملةِ بالمزادِ ؟

فكيفَ قرّرَ هذا وذاكَ ؟ فما دليلُهُ وبرهانُهُ ؟

3- ويفترضُ أنَّ تحليلَ كلِّ البشرِ لا يعطي تساوياً في نسبِ العناصرِ بينَ أيِّ اثنيْنِ منهم .. فمنْ هوَ ذا الذي حلّلَ مائةَ مليونِ شخصٍ ؟

4- ويفترضُ أنَّ "المُعوَّلَ عليهِ لشخصيّاتِ كلِّ فردٍ هيَ النسبةُ المكوّنةُ لعناصرِهِ" .. فالفردُ عندهُ لهُ شخصيّاتٌ ! .. فمنْ أيِّ آيةٍ كريمةٍ أوْ أيِّ حديثٍ شريفٍ استدلَّ الشعراويُّ على هذهِ المقرّرةِ المغرِّرةِ ؟.. مَنْ أنبأهُ بهذا ؟ .. 

5- وكأنَّهُ شهدَ البعثَ وعادَ يخبرُنا كشاهدِ عيانٍ إذْ يقولُ : "فحينَ يأمرُ اللهُ بإعادةِ التراكيبِ ، تأتي عناصرُ كلِّ إنسانٍ فتكوِّنُهُ ، أيْ نسبةُ وجودِها فيهِ، وبذلك تكونُ الشخصيّاتُ مختلفةً وتعبّرُ عنِ الشخصيةِ" !....
هذا ما عندَ الشعراويِّ : تأتي عناصرُهُ بنسبةِ وجودِها فيه ، وليسَ تأتي ذرّاتُهُ التي ماتَ وهيَ في تركيبِ بدنِهِ .. أما كانَ الشعراويُّ مصدِّقاً بقولِ اللهِ تعالى : "قدْ علمْنا مـا تنقصُ الأرضُ منـهم" ؟ .. أليسَ اللهُ بعالمٍ بما تُبليهِ الأرضُ منْ أبدانِهم وتحلِّلُهُ منَ الذرّاتِ التي كانتْ تكوِّنُ أبدانَهم نفسَها حينَ الموتِ ؟.. أليسَ اللهُ تعالى بقادرٍ على أنْ يعيدَ تلكَ الذرّاتِ بعينِها ونفسِها إلى تركيبِ أبدانِهم يومَ البعثِ مهما ضلَّتْ في الأرضِ ؟ .. كيفَ تشهدُ جلودُهم عليهم إنْ لمْ تكنْ قدْ أعيدَ تركيبُها منَ الذراتِ أنفُسِها التي كانتْ فيها حينَ الموتِ ؟.. أمْ هلْ يركِّبُ اللهُ تعالى فيها ذرّاتٍ تشهدُ عليهم شهادةَ زورٍ ، شهادةَ منْ لمْ يحضرْ ما فعلوهُ ؟ "وقالوا لجلودِهم لِمَ شهدتُّم علينا ؟ قالوا : أنطقَنا اللهُ الذي أنطقَ كلَّ شيءٍ" (فصلت : 21) .

ولا يكتفي الشعراويُّ بما سبقَ بلْ يرى :

أ*- أنَّ العلماءَ لمْ يفطنوا إلى أنَّ العناصرَ الخامَّ فـي ذاتِها لا تتميّزُ ، ولا تتميّزُ ذرّاتُها . 

أجلْ ، العلماءُ لمْ يفطنوا ، وأمّا هوَ فإنَّهُ الفطينُ الفهيمُ !.. إنَّهُ "سوبَرْ أيْنِشْتايْن" !.. إنَّهُ "سوبَرْ فهمانْ" !

ب – ويعتبرُ أنَّ الشخصَ يزيدُ في الوزنِ وينقصُ ولكنَّ النسبَ بينَ عناصرِهِ تبقى ثابتةً. ففي أيِّ المختبراتِ أثبتَ الشيخُ الشعراويُّ هذا الاكتشافَ العظيمَ ؟

لقدْ تحدّثَ عنِ النسبِ ولكنَّهُ لمْ يحدِّثْنا عنها : هلْ هيَ نسبٌ في عددِ الذراتِ ، أمْ هيَ نسبٌ في كتلتِها ؟..

وينسى الشعراويُّ الفطينُ أنَّ ذراتِ العنصرِ الواحدِ تختلفُ وأنَّها تتميّزُ ؛ فهناكَ ما يسمّى النظائر isotopes . ولا أدري كيفَ حكَمَ على وجودِ تمامِ التماثلِ في ذرّاتِ العنصرِ الواحدِ حتّى لوْ لمْ يكنْ هناكَ نظائر .. فما هيَ القوانينُ الفيزيائيّةُ التي جعلتْهُ يحكُمُ بأنَّ ذراتِ العنصرِ الواحدِ لا تتميّزُ ؟.. فهلْ ذرّاتُ الحديدِ كلُّها حتّى لـو لمْ يكنْ للحديدِ نظائرُ هيَ متماثلةٌ تمامَ التماثلِ ؟.. هلْ ذرّاتُ الصوديوم جميعاً متماثلةٌ 100% منْ كلِّ ما يتعلَّقُ بها منْ مجالاتٍ مغناطيسيّةٍ وكهربائيّةٍ وقُوىً .. الخ ؟ .. ولماذا لا يكونُ لكلِّ ذرّةٍ "شخصيّةٌ" فرديّةٌ ؟

حسناً ، إنَّ الشعراويَّ يردُّ على حجّةِ منكري البعثِ بافتراضاتٍ مرجومةٍ بالغيبِ ، بافتراضاتٍ هيَ ظلماتٌ بعضُها فوقَ بعضٍ إذا نظرتَ إلى عقلِهِ بينَها لمْ تكدْ تراهُ .. فهلْ كانَ عقلُهُ في سفرٍ في بلادِ واقِ الواقِ ؟.. أم هلْ كانَ عقلُهُ معهُ ؟ أمْ هوَ - أصـلاً - منَ الذينَ يعقلونَ ؟

أجلْ ، وإنَّ القولَ بالنسبِ يجعلُ هناكَ قابليّةً لمضاعفةِ الشخصِ . وبناءً على هذهِ القابليّةِ فإنَّهُ يصِحُّ وَفْقَ الشعراويِّ أنْ يبعثَ اللهُ تعالى أحَدَ الناسِ وهوَ في مثلِ كتلةِ جبلِ أُحُد ، أوْ جبلِ إفرست ، أوْ جبلِ "الشيخ"..
وبعدَ أنْ مررْنا بأقوالِ الشعراويِّ وبعضٍ منْ ملاحظاتٍ خفيفةٍ نحيفةٍ فلا بدَّ أنْ ننقلَكَ منْ قاربِنا إلى سفينةِ "ابنِ القيِّمِ الجوزيّةِ" ، ومنْ حوضِنا إلى محيطِهِ ليحدِّثَكَ حديثاً يُريكَ أنَّ ما يقولُهُ الشعراويُّ هوَ إنكارٌ للبعثِ ، ومنكرُ البعثِ كافرٌ بلا خلافٍ .. فماذا يقولُ ابنُ القيِّمِ منَ الكلامِ القيِّمِ ؟

يقولُ : "ودلّتِ الآياتُ صريحاً على أنَّ اللهَ سبحانَهُ يُعيدُ هذا الجسَدَ بعينِهِ الذي أطاعَ وعصى فينعِّمُهُ ويعذّبُهُ ، كما ينعمُ الروحَ التي آمنتْ بعينِها ، ويعذّبُ التي كفرتْ بعينِها ، لا أنَّهُ سبحانَهُ يخلقُ روحاً أخرى غيرَ هذهِ فينعمُها ويعذّبُها كما قالَهُ مَنْ لمْ يعرفِ المَعادَ الذي أخبرتْ بهِ الرسلُ ، حيثُ زعَمَ أنَّ اللهَ سبحانَهُ يخلقُ بدناً غيرَ هذا البدنِ منْ كلّ وجهٍ ، عليهِ يقعُ النعيمُ والعذابُ ، والروحُ عندَهُ عرَضٌ من أعراضِ هذا البدنِ فيخلُقُ روحاً غيرَ هذهِ الروحِ وبدناً غيرَ هذا البدنِ ، وهذا غيرُ ما اتفقتْ عليْهِ الرسلُ ودلَّ عليْهِ القرآنُ والسنةُ وسائرُ كتبِ اللهِ تعالى ، وهذا في الحقيقةِ إنكارٌ للمعادِ وموافقةٌ لمن أنكرَهُ منَ المكذّبينَ ، فإنّهم لم ينكروا قدرةَ اللهِ على خلقِ أجسامٍ غيرِ هذهِ يعذّبُها وينعمُها . فتعجبوا أنْ يكونوا همْ بأعيانِهم مبعوثينَ للجزاءِ ، ولوْ كانَ الجزاءُ هوَ لأجسامٍ غيرِ هذهِ لمْ يكنْ ذلكَ رجعاً ولا بعثاً بلْ يكونُ ابتداءً ، ولمْ يكن لقولِهِ : "قدْ علمنا ما تنقصُ الأرضُ منهم" كبيرُ معنىً فإنَّهُ سبحانَهُ جعلَ هذا جواباً لسؤالٍ مقدَّرٍ وهوَ أنَّهُ يميّزُ تلكَ الأجزاءَ التي اختلطتْ بالأرضِ واستحالتْ إلى العناصرِ بحيثُ لا تتميّزُ ، فأخبرَ سبحانَهُ أنّهُ قدْ علمَ ما تُنقصُهُ الأرضُ منْ لحومِهم وعظامِهم وأشعارِهم ، وأنَّهُ كما هوَ عالمٌ بتلكَ الأجزاءِ فهوَ قادرٌ على تحصيلِها وجمعِها وتأليفِها خلقاً جديداً" .. [ من كتاب "الفوائد" لابن القيّمِ الجوزيّةِ ، منشورات مكتبة المتنبي بالقاهرة ، ص7 - ص9] .

وبعدَ قراءةِ أقوالِ العالمِ ابنِ القيِّمِ ، رحمَهُ اللهُ تعالى ، يظهرُ لنا كيفَ أنَّ الشيخَ الراحلَ "محمد متولّي الشعراوي" قدْ ردَّ حجةَ منكري البعثِ بما ينكرُ البعثَ ؛ لأنَّ كلامَهُ بالبعثِ وَفقَ النسبِ يعني أنَّ الله تعالى يخلقُ بدناً غيرَ هذا البدن ، ويظهرُ لنا أيضاً كيفَ أنَّ رأيَهُ كانَ مخالفاً لصريحِ القرآنِ الكريمِ ، ولصحيحِ السنةِ ، ولما جاءتْ بهِ جميعُ الرسلِ ، ولما جاءَ في سائرِ كتبِ اللهِ تعالى . 
(منقول مع التحفظ على بعض الألفاظ والعبارات الواردة).

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

أجل، ما كانَ أعجبَ أمرَ الشيخِ "محمد متولّي الشعراوي"؛ إذْ أدخل في التفسيرِ أباطيلَ وأضاليلَ.. وأدهى ما في الأمرِ أنَّهُ كانَ يحسبُ أنَّ الإسلامَ بقيَ ينتظرُ قدومَهُ أربعةَ عشرَ قرناً كيْ يقومَ هوَ بالردِّ والذودِ عنهُ حتّى في عقيدةِ التوحيدِ.. لقدْ كانَ المسلمونَ في عُرفِهِ "مكشوفينَ" أمامَ المللِ المناوئةِ لهم حتّى جـاءَ هوَ يجعلُهم في حصنٍ منيعٍ!.. 

وذهبَ الرجلُ يناقشُ النصارى ليبطلَ التثليثَ فما كانَ منهُ إلّا أنْ جاءَ برأيٍ يسرُّ الخوارنةَ، وكلَّ قِسّيسٍ!.. جاءَ برأيٍ يرفضُهُ حتّى صبيةُ كتاتيبِ الصعيدِ.. فما بالُ الأزهرِ كانَ عنهُ منَ الساكتينَ المنخرسينَ عشراتٍ منَ السنينَ؟!

قالَ الشعراويُّ وكأنَّ البابا "يوحنّا" كانَ يوحي إليْهِ زُخرُفَ القولِ غروراً - قالَ -: "إنَّ النصارى لمْ يخرُجوا عنْ نطاقِ "الواحديّةِ" بقولِهم عنِ اللهِ بأنّهُ "ثالثُ ثلاثةٍ"، وإنَّما هم عندَ هذا الشيخ قدْ خرجوا عنْ نطاقِ "الأحديّةِ" --[محمد متولي الشعراوي، "المنتخب من تفسير القرآنِ الكريمِ"، دار العودة، بيروت، طبعة أولى، جزء 3، صفحة 183].. فهلْ تخرَّجَ هذا الشيخُ منَ ديرٍ أمْ منَ "الأزهرِ"؟

يا لَلْعارِ!.. يا لَلْعيبِِ!.. كيفَ سكتَ المسلمونَ عنْ هذا القول الذي يهدم عقيدة التوحيد وينسفها نسفاً؟..

أجلْ، لقدِ اعتبرَ "إمامُ الدعاةِ" أنَّ النصارى كانوا على "صحّةٍ" حينما قالوا عنْ أنَّ الثلاثةَ: "الأبَ والابنَ والروحَ القدُسَ" هم "واحد"، ووافقَهم على ذلكَ بكلِّ صراحةٍ.. وكلُّ ما في الأمرِ حسبَ رأيِه أنَّهم قدْ خرجوا عنْ نطاقِ "الأحديّةِ" ولمْ يخرجوا عنْ نطاقِ "الواحديّة"!..


لا ريْبَ، ولا جَرَمَ، فإنَّ كلامَ "شيخ شعراوي" لَممّا تكادُ الجبالُ تخـرُّ منهُ هدّاً؛ فلقدْ قالَ قولاً إدّاً.

أجلْ، لقدْ سألَ "الشيخ الشعراوي" سؤالاً يقولُ: "لماذا قالَ الحقُّ سبحانَهُ: "قلْ هوَ اللهُ أحدٌ "، ولم يقلْ مكانَها: (قلْ هوَ اللهُ واحدٌ)؟"..
ويجيبُ "الشيخ الشعراوي" سؤألَهُ بنفسِهِ فيقولُ: "أعطانا الحقُّ سبحانَهُ وتعالى في هذهِ السورةِ الردودَ على النحلِ والمذاهبِ التي بعضُها يقول: الأب والابن والروح القدس – هؤلاء ثلاثة – إلهٌ واحدٌ.. يبقى "الله" ما مدلولُه؟.. هوَ الله واحد: صحيح. لكن مكونٌ كيفَ؟.. من أقانيم. ما الأقانيم؟.. الأب والابن والروح القدس. يبقى تجمّعت هذهِ وأصبحت "الله". إذن فهو منْ ناحيةِ ذلكَ "واحد". هم قالوا: "واحد". نقول: نعم، لكن ليسَ " أحد".. لماذا؟.. لأنّهُ ما دامَ الأب والابن والــروح القدس أُجمِعوا وعُمِلوا لنا "معجنة"، وطلعوا لنا "الله"، يبقى ليس "أحد". يبقى إذنْ وقعوا تلكَ الوقعة.. لماذا؟.. لأنهم خرجوا عنْ نطاقِ الأحديّةِ، وإنْ لم يخرجوا عنْ نطاقِ "الواحديّةِ" -----[محمد متولي الشعراوي، "المنتخب من تفسير القرآنِ الكريمِ"، دار العودة، بيروت، طبعة أولى، جزء 3، صفحة 183].

صدقاً، إنَّهُ لمنْ أغربِ الغريبِ وأعجب العجيبِ أنْ يمرِّرَ "الشيخ الشعراوي" هذهِ الأضاليلَ الأباطيلَ، الخبابيصَ اللبابيصَ، على المسلمينَ لعشراتِ السنينَ، معَ أنَّهُ كانَ منَ المفروضِ في الذينَ سمعوا منهُ هذا الكلامَ أولَ مرّةٍ أنْ لا يغادروا مكانَ الدرسِ إلاّ وقد استتابوه. 
ولا أعرفُ كيفَ أنْ "الأزهرَ" لمْ يعرِّفِ الشعراويَّ أنَّ "الألوهيةَ" أوِ "الإلاهيةَ" غيرُ كائنةٍ إلّا في واحدٍ، واحدٍ لا غيرِ، وليسَ في اثنينِ مجمَّعَيْنِ في واحدٍ، ولا في ثلاثةٍ مركَّبينَ مجمّعينَ في واحدٍ.. وليسَ في أربعةٍ مركبينَ في واحدٍ، وليسَ في.. وليسَ في..الخ، فالذي لهُ الألوهيةُ هوَ "اللهُ" وحدَهُ، فسبحانَهُ وتعالى عمّا يشركونَ.

والداهيةُ الدهياءُ أنَّ "الشيخ الشعراوي" قد كرّرَ مثلَ قولِهِ السابقِ على ملايينِ المسلمينَ، وأنَّ "الشيوخَ" قدْ كرّروهُ منْ بعدِهِ.. فها هوَ يقولُ قولاً بابويّاً: "وقدِ وقعَ البشرُ في ورطةِ المذاهبِ التي تقولُ: إنَّ اللهَ هو الأب والابن والروح شيءٌ واحد. قالوا: الله واحـد لكنَّهُ مكوَّنٌ من أقانيم هيَ: الأب والابن والروح القدس، وهذه الثلاثةُ شيءٌ واحد هوَ الله. وهم منْ هذهِ الوجهةِ قالوا: "واحـد"، نقـول: "نعم واحد"، ولكن ليسَ "أحداً" لأنّهُ مركَّبٌ منْ ثلاثةٍ".... [محمد متولي الشعراوي، معجزة القرآن، الطبعة الثالثة، دار كتاب اليوم، القاهرة، جزء 3، صفحة 364]. 

وهنا لا بدَّ من بعضِ الملاحظاتِ: 
1- رد الله تعالى عقيدة التثليث بقولِهِ: "لقد كفر الذين قالوا إنَّ الله ثالث ثلاثةٍ وما من إله إلاّ إله واحدٌ" (المائدة: 73). وكذلك بقولِه سبحانه: "ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا خيراً لكم إنَّما اللهُ إله واحد" (النساء: 171).. فلو كان "الواحد" يقبل التركيب لَما جاء في مورد الرد على التثليث.

فكيف جعلَ الشيخُ الشعراوي أنَّ اسمَ اللهِ تعالى "الواحد" لا ينفي عنهُ شبهةَ التركيبِ والتجميعِ منْ ثلاثةٍ؟.. فالشيخ نفسه هو القائلُ: "فالشيء الواحدُ ممكن أنْ يكونَ له شبيه، والشيءُ الواحد ممـكن أن يكـونَ من مجمـوعِ الأشيـاءِ "... فيا للَهولِ منْ هذا القولِ!..

2- نسيَ "الشيخ الشعراوي" أنَّ "الواحدَ" هوَ منْ أسماءِ اللهِ الحسنى، ونسيَ أنّ أيَّ اسمٍ منها يحملُ التنزيهَ المطلقَ.

3- ويقول الله تعالى: "وقال الله تعالى لا تتخذوا إلهيْن اثنيْن إنما هو إله واحد" (النحل: 51).. ويقول سبحانه: "وما أمروا إلاّ ليعبدوا إلهاً واحداً لا إله إلاّ هو" (التوبة: 31).

4- ولوْ كانَ "الواحدُ" يحملُ شبهةَ التركيبِ والتجميـعِ لَما قالَ يوسُفُ لصاحبيْهِ في السجنِ: "ءَأربابٌ متفرِّقونَ خيرٌ أمِ اللهُ الواحدُ القهّارُ؟".. فهلِ اللهُ الواحدُ "آلهةٌ متجمِّعةٌ غيرُ متفرِّقةٍ"؟.. سبحانَ اللهِ وتعالى عمّا يصفونَ ويشركونَ ويجمِّعونَ، وعمّاَ يوافقُهم عليهِ الشيوخُ الضالونَ!..


وهنا لا بدَّ من هذه الأسئلة: 
فهل توافقُ الشيخ الشعراوي على أن التثليث لا يخالف الواحدية، أيْ هلْ توافقُ أنَّ النصارى بالتثليثِ لمْ يخرجوا عنِ الواحديّةِ؟ 
ما حكمُ الإسلامِ في الذي يقولُ بهما؟
ما حكمُ الإسلامِ في الذي يؤمنُ بهما؟ 
هلْ قالَ بمثلِهما أحدٌ منْ علماءِ المسلمينَ؟
هلْ نقبلُ أنْ تستمرَّ مثلُ هذه الأقوالِ في كتبِ المسلمينَ؟
أليسَ السكوتُ عنهما إثماً كبيراً وخطئاً عظيماً؟ 
أليسَ منْ واجبِ كلِّ مسلمٍ أنْ يتبرّأَ من هذه الأقوالِ؟ 
كيفَ نفسّرُ سكوتَ المجامعِ والجوامعِ والكلّيّاتِ والمعاهدِ والمراكزِ المتخصّصةِ في الدراساتِ الإسلاميّةِ عنْ هذه الأقوالِ لعشراتِ السنينَ؟ 
كيفَ نفسِّرُ تناقلَ وسائلِ الإعلامِ الإسلاميّةِ لها وطباعتَها في كتبِ قائلِها لعشراتِ السنينَ دونَ أنْ يعترضَها الدُّعاةُ وهمْ – مَنْ سمعَها أوْ قرأها - كُثْرٌ، أوْ قُلْ: وهم كثيرٌ؟
فإلى متى يسكت المسلمون عن هذه الأقوال التي تنصرهم وهم لا يشعرون؟!..(منقول)

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

تعقيب على الجملة "ودلّتِ الآياتُ صريحاً على أنَّ اللهَ سبحانَهُ يُعيدُ هذا الجسَدَ بعينِهِ الذي أطاعَ وعصى فينعِّمُهُ ويعذّبُهُ "

قال المعلمي في كتابه القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد ص   156  (بتحقيق الشيخ الألباني رحمه لله ): 
قد يفسر حشر الأجساد بجمع أجزائها المتفرقة ، و قد يفسر بإنشاء أجساد أخرى، و النصوص الشرعية تدل على أمر جامع لهذين ، و قد أورد على الأول أن الأبدان في الدنيا تنمو و تحلل فتفارقها أجزاء و تتعوض أجزاء أخرى ، و لا تزال هكذا ثم تبلى بالموت و تتفرق فتدخل أجزاء من هذا البدن في تركيب من هذا البدن في تركيب أبدان أخرى و هلم جرا ، و إعادة تلك الأجزاء أعيانها في جميع تلك الأبدان بأن تكون هي أعيانها في هذا و هي أعيانها في ذاك في وقت و احد غير معقول ، فإن أعيدت في بعضها فلم يعد غيره على ما كان عليه ، و أيضاً فقد تكون الأجزاء من بدن مؤمن ، ثم تصير من بدن كافر ، و عكسه . و أجيب بأن المعاد في كل بدن إنما هو أجزاؤه الأصلية. ونوقش في هذا بما هو معروف . (1)
أقول : النصوص لا تدل على إعادة هذه الأجزاء كلها في كل بدن في وقت واحد ، و إنما تدل على الإعادة في الجملة ، و إذا تدبرنا الحكمة في الإعادة أمكننا أن نفهم التفصيل تقريباً .

فمن الحكمة إظهار قدرة الله عز و جل على الحشر ، و تصديق خبره بأنه واقع . وهذه الحكمة إنما تستدعي الإعادة في الجملة ، و ذلك يحصل بما يأتي قريباً .
ومنها أن ينال الجزاء هذه الأجزاء ، و هذا غير متحتم لأن الكاسب المختار للطاعة أو المعصية ، و المدرك لأثرها في الدنيا و المدرك للذة الجزاء أو ألمه في الآخرة هو الروح ، و إنما البدن آلة لها ، غاية الأمر أنه إذا كانت آلة الكسب هي آلة الجزاء كان ذلك أبلغ في كمال العدل فليكن من ذلك ما يمكن . و قد جاءت عدة نصوص تدل أن أبدان أهل الجنة و النار يكون بعض البدن منها أو كله من غير الأجزاء التي كانت منها في الدنيا ، ففي ( الصحيحين ) في قصة الذين يخرجون من النار (( فيخرجون قد أمتحشوا و عادوا حمماً فيلقون في نهر الحياة فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في حميل السيل …. )) و جاءت عدة أحاديث أن أهل الجنة يكونون كلهم على صورة آدم طوله ستون ذراعاً ، راجعها في (( الباب التاسع و الثلاثين )) من ( حادي الأرواح ) . و قال تبارك و تعالى في أهل النار [ كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُوداً غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ ] . النساء : 56 .
و في ( صحيح مسلم ) عن أبي هريرة قال ،\: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم : (( ما بين منكبي الكافر في النار مسيرة ثلاثة أيام للراكب المسرع )) و قال تعالى : [ وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ ] آل عمران :169 .
و في ( صحيح مسلم ) من حديث أبن مسعود أنه سئل عن هذه الآية ؟ فقال : أما أنا قد سألناه عن ذلك فقال : (( أرواحهم في جوف طير خضر ، لها قناديل معلقة بالعرش تسرح من الجنة حيث شاءت ثم تأوي إلى تلك القناديل فأطلع إليهم ربهم أطلاعة …. )) أخرجه عن جماعة عن الأعمش عن عبد الله بن مرة عن مسروق عن ابن مسعود، و قد أخرجه ابن جرير في ( تفسير ) ج 4 ص 106 – 107 من طريق شعبة و من طريق سفيان الثوري كلاهما عن الأعمش بسنده أنهم سألوا عبد الله بن مسعود فقال : (( أرواح الشهداء …. )) فثبت سماع الأعمش لهذا الحديث من عبد الله بن مرة ، لأن شعبة لا يروي عن الأعمش إلا ما علم أنه سماع للأعمش ممن سماه نص على ذلك أهل المصطلح غيرهم ، (2) و كذلك أخرج هذا الحديث الدرامي ج 2 ص 206 من طريق شعبة ، فأما عدم التصريح بالرفع فلا يضر لأن هذا ليس مما يقال بالرأي ، مع ظهور الرفع في رواية مسلم .
و في ( مسند أحمد ) ج 1 ص 265 ، (( ثنا يعقوب ثنا أبي إسحاق حدثني إسماعيل ابن أمية بن عمروا بن سعيد عن ابن الزبير المكي عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم : (( لما أصيب إخوانكم بأحد جعل الله عز و جل أرواحهم في أجواف طير خضر تردد أنهار الجنة ، تأكل من ثمارها ، و تأوي إلى قناديل من ذهب و ظل العرش ، فلما و جدوا طيب مشربهم و مأكلهم و حسن منقلبهم قالوا يا ليت إخواننا يعلمون …. )) أبو الزبير يدلس ، (3)
وقد أخرج الحاكم في ( المستدرك ) ج 2 ص 297 الحديث من وجه آخر عن ابن إسحاق عن إسماعيل عن أبي الزبير عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس ، زاد في السند (( سعيد بن جبير . و قال الحاكم : (( صحيح على شرط مسلم )) و أقره الذهبي .
و قال الله عز و جل : [ وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ الْعَذَاب . النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوّاً وَعَشِيّاً وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ ] . المؤمن : 45 – 46
و أخرج ابن جرير في ( تفسيره ) ج 24 ص 42 بسند رجاله ثقاة عن هزيل بن شرحبيل أحد ثقاة التابعين قال : (( أرواح آل فرعون في أجواف طير سود تغدوا و تروح على النار و ذلك عرضها )) و في ( روح المعاني ) أن عبد الرزاق و ابن أبي حاتم أخرجا نحوه عن ابن مسعود .
و من حكم الإعادة أداء الشهادة قال الله تبارك و تعالى : [ وَيَوْمَ يُحْشَرُ أَعْدَاءُ اللَّهِ إِلَى النَّارِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ . حَتَّى إِذَا مَا جَاءُوهَا شَهِدَ عَلَيْهِمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَأَبْصَارُهُمْ وَجُلُودُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ] فصلت : 19 ء 20 .
و قال عز و جل : [ الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ] يّس : 65 .
و قال سبحانه : [ يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ] النور : 24 .
و المقصود من استشهاد الأعضاء إبلاغ الغاية القصوى في إظهار العدل ، و في ( صحيح البخاري ) و غيره عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : (( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم : يجاء بنوح يوم القيامة فيقال له : هل بلغت ؟ فيقول : نعم يا رب ، فتسأل أمته : هل بلغكم ؟ فيقولون : ما جاءنا من نذير ، فيسأل : من شهودك ؟ فيقول : محمد و أمته : فقال رسول الله صلة الله عليه و آله و سلم : فيجاء بكم فتشهدون أنه قد بلغ ، ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم : [ وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطاً لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً ] )) .
و في ( صحيح مسلم ) و غيره عن أنس قال : (( كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم فضحك ، فقال : هل تدرون مما أضحك ؟ قال قلنا : الله و رسوله أعلم ، قال : من مخاطبة العبد ربه يقول يا رب ألم تجرني من الظلم ؟ قال : يقول : بلى ، قال : فيقول : فإني لا أجير على نفسي إلا شاهداً مني ، قال : فيقول : كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك شهيدا ، و بالكرام الكاتبين شهودا ، قال : فيختم على ما في فيقال لأركانه أنطقي ، قال : فتنطق بأعماله ، ثم يخلى بينه و بين الكلام ، فيقول : بعداً لكن و سحقاً ، فعنكن كنت أناضل )) .
و في ( صحيح مسلم ) أيضاً عن أبي هريرة قال : (( قالوا يا رسول الله هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة ؟ قال …. قال فيلقى العبد فيقول أي فل … ثم يلقى الثالث فيقول له مثل ذلك فيقول يا رب آمنت بك و بكتابك و برسلك و صليت و صمت و تصدقت – و يثنى بخير ما استطاع ، فيقول : ههنا إذا ، ثم يقال : الآن نبعث شاهداً عليك ، و يتفكر في نفسه : من ذا الذي يشهد علي ؟ فيختم على فيه و يقال …. فتنطق فخذه و لحمه و عظامه بعمله ، و ذلك ليعذر من نفسه …. )) .
فالإنسان إذا رأى يوم القيامة إن الله عز و جل يقرره بعمله و لا يؤخذ بمجرد علمه تعالى يتوهم أن الإنكار ينفعه ثم لا يرضى بشهادة الملائكة و لا الرسل ، فتشهد عليه أعضاؤه حينئذ يظهر له و لغيره عين اليقين الغاية القصوى في عدل الله تبارك تعالى ، و مع ذلك يعترف بلسانه صريحاً عند دخوله النار قال الله تبارك و تعالى : [ وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً . حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ] الزمر : 71 .
و قال تعالى في شأن جهنم : [ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ كَبِيرٍ، وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ . فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسُحْقاً لِأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ) الملك : 8 – 11 . (4)
و هذه الحكمة إنما تستدعي إعادة الأجزاء التي تؤدي الشهادة و ذلك عند أدائها فلا يلزم أن تعاد في كل بدن جميع أجزاءه ثم تبقى خالدة معه ، بل إذا فرضنا أجزاء معينة قد دخلت في تركيب عدة أبدان في الدنيا على التتابع بأن كانت في هذا البدن ، ثم صارت من ذاك البدن و هلم جرا ، و اقتضت الحكمة أن تؤدي الشهادة يوم القيامة في كل بدن من تلك الأبدان بما فعل ، فإن ذلك يمكن بأن تحشر أولا كما شاء الله تعالى إما في بدن واحد ، و إما متفرقة في تلك الأبدان ، (5) ثم إذا حوسب أول من أصحاب تلك الأبدان جمعت تلك الأجزاء في بدنه ثم أدت الشهادة فارقته إلى بدن أول من يحاسب بعده من أصحاب تلك الأبدان و هكذا حتى تستوفي تلك الأبدان كلها التي دخلت فيها و قضت الحكمة باستشهادها على أصحابها . و قد يشير إلى هذا قوله تبارك و تعالى : [يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ وَعْداً عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا
فَاعِلِينَ] الانبياء : 104 و قوله سبحانه : [ كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ ] الأعراف : 29 . اهــ

الهوامش  :

1) *  أقول : و المعروف الآن علماء عند علماء الحياة ( البيولوجيا ) و وظائف  الأعضاء ( الفسيولوجيا ) و التشريح الدقيق أن بدن الإنسان بله الحيوان في  تبدل دائم حتى إنهم حددوا مدة تبدل البدن كله بسبع سنوات و مع هذا فمن  ارتكب جرما و قتا ما ، ثم عوقب عليه بعد مدة تبدلت فيها خلايا بدنه بغيرها  لا يقال عرفاً و لا عقلاً و فطرة أن المعاقب غير المجرم ، فمن قتل مثلاً في  شبابه و أقتص منه في هرمه و شيخوخته فما عوقب إلا الجاني و إن تبدل باتفاق  الباحثين في علم الحياة و وظائف الأعضاء ، و هذا يدل على أن الإنسان شخصية  تعقل و تريد و تعمل و تحسن و تسئ راكبة مطية البدن لابسة ثياب الأعضاء  فمهما تبدلت المراكب و الثياب فالشخص هو الشخص على أي مركب ركب و بأي ثوب  ظهر . و الله أعلم . م ع

2) ليتك قلت ذلك في حديثه عن أبي وائل عن ابن مسعود السابق في تفسير الصمد و لم تمل إلى تضعيفه مع أنه ربما كان أصح مما صححت في تفسير (( الصمد )) و إن كان لا يخالفه بل يتلازمان و يتظاهران على توضيح المراد . م ع

3)* *لو  رددنا حديث كل مدلس لرددنا جمهرة طيبة مباركة من السنة التي قبلها الأكابر  و نشروها و عملوا بها ، و الذي يظهر من عمل المحققين من أئمة السنة إلى  مراتب الجرح و لتعديل عند التعارض ( ! )ليأخذوا بالأرجح الأقوى إن لم يمكن  الجمع ، و حديث أبي الزبير هذا ليت شعري ما الذي عارضه من رواية من هم أرجح  منه حتى نشكك فيه و روايته محشو بها ( البخاري ) مكتظ بها ( مسلم ) و غيره  فضلاً عن بقية دواوين السنة كأبي داود و الترمذي و غيرهم من أصحاب الصحاح و  السنن و المسانيد . م ع*
*قلت : يبدوا لي في كلام فضيلته ملاحظات :*
*1* *–* *التسوية  بين تدليس الأعمش و تدليس أبي الزبير في التسامح بهما ليس بجيد ، لأن  تدليس الأول قليل ، و تدليس الآخر كثير ، و لذلك أحتج الشيخان بالأعمش ، و  لم يحتج بأبي الزبير غير مسلم منهما ، أورده الحافظ في المرتبة الثانية من  (( طبقات المدلسين )) ، و هي* *–* *كما ذكر في المقدمة* *–* *مرتبة  من احتمل الأئمة تدليسه ، و أخرجوا له في (( الصحيح )) . ثم أورد أبي  الزبير في المرتبة الثالثة ، و هي مرتبة من أكثر من التدليس فلم يحتج  الأئمة من أحاديثهم إلا بما صرحوا فيه بالسماع كأبي الزبير الملكي . ثم  أورد في هذه الطبقة و قال : (( مشهور بالتدليس )) .*

*2* *–* *قوله  في أبي الزبير : (( و روايته محشوا بها ( البخاري ) )) . ليس بصواب ، فإن  البخاري لم ينسد له غير حديث واحد متابعة غير محتج به ! قال الحافظ ابن حجر  في (( مقدمة الفتح )) ( 2 / 126 ) : (( لم يروا البخاري رحمه الله سوى  حديث واحد في (( البيوع )) ، قوله بعطاء عن جابر ، و علق له عدة أحاديث ))*
*و مسلم و إن كان أحتج به ، فقد قال الذهبي في ترجمته من (( الميزان )) :*
*((  و في (( صحيح مسلم )) عدة أحاديث مما لم يوضح فيها أبو الزبير السماع عن  جابر ، و لا هي من طريق الليث عنه ، ففي القلب منها شيء )) . ن

4)  و من الحكم في البعث ما ذكره الله تعالى أنه تصديق لما أخبرت به رسله ، و فضح و توبيخ لمن كذب رسله كما قال تعالى : ( وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لا تَأْتِينَا السَّاعَةُ قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتَأْتِيَنَّكُ  م ) – إلى أن ذكر جزاء المؤمنين بها و المكذبين لها ثم قال – ( و يرى الذين أوتوا العلم الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق و يهدي إلى صراطٍ مستقيم ) و قال : ( وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَإِذَا هُمْ مِنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَنْسِلُونَ . قَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا مَنْ بَعَثَنَا مِنْ مَرْقَدِنَا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَصَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ ) . م ع

5) تكلف المؤلف القول بحشر أجزاء كل بدن في بدن واحد أو في أبدان متعددة و ما يلي ذلك من أدائها شهادتها في بدن واحد أو أبدان متعددة هو النظر المتعمق فيه الذي ذمه المؤلف كثيراً و ذكر ما نشأ عنه من مفاسد و شبهات أبعدت المتكلمين عن تصديق الكتاب و السنة فما كان أحراه أن يبتعد عما ذم غيره عليه و خير ما قاله سابقاً أن البدن آلة الروح يحي هذا الإشكال و لا حاجة إلى التعمق ، قلت أنا أن البدن مطية الشخصية الإنسانية و ثيابها و ما أبلغ أن يشهد على الإنسان مطيته و ثيابه قديمة أو جديدة لبسها غيره قبله أو اختص هو بلبسها ، الحجة قائمة في شاهد عليك منك . و الله أعلم . م ع

رابط الكتاب http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3929

*

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

له بدع 
ومن الدعاة إلى بدعته 
وأخص بناء المساجد على القبور 
بل ويطعن فيمن خالفة في هذه البدعة والله المستعان
قس تسجيل صوتي أظنه في آخر حياته 
عفى الله عنه

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحب أن أذكر الأخوة الذين أثنوا على الشعراوي أنكم لم تأتوا بكلام أهل العلم الذين يزنون الناس بميزان الشرع أمتثالا لقوله تعالى(فاسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون) بل كل كلامكم هو منسوب لكم وأنتم بالنسبة لنا مجهولون الا اذا وثقتم كلامكم بكلام أهل العلم القائم على الدليل من الكتاب والسنة,والشعراو   لايليق أن نقارن عقيدته بعقيدة شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فالرجل في كل ماذكرتموه عنه أن عقيدته سلفية لايظهر منه ذلك بل كلامه عام ويحاول أن يوهم أن الكل سواء المثبت لصفات الله والمؤول لها وهذا تدليس واضح لايخفى,الله سبحانه تعالى حذر نبيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقال تعالى (ولقد أوحي اليك والى الذين من قبلك لأن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين) فهؤلاء الذين لايعطون الدروس الا في المساجد التي بنيت على القبور أين هم من قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (قاتل الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد...) الحق أيها الأخوة من أضاع عقيدته وتوحيده لاخير فيه,والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.



> من أضاع عقيدته وتوحيده لاخير فيه


لا نحسب الشعراوي من هؤلاء، وفيه خير إن شاء الله على قدر. ولكن عنده تخبط في العقيدة.
فلصعوبة علم الكلام الذي يدرسه الأشاعرة وبالأخص في جامعة الأزهر، وبالإضافة إلى أن الشعراوي نفسه لم يكن من الطلاب الذين لديهم اهتمام في الأصل بالدراسة والمطالعة إلا بعد حادثة خاصة بينه وبين أبيه أثرت فيه أثناء دراسته الجامعية.
ولأن علم الكلام نفسه لا يورث إلا الحيرة.. فعنده ما ترونه من الإنحرافات الكلامية والصوفية.

ولكنه حين يطالع كتب أهل العلم وبالأخص في التفسير.. فإنه يجد كلاما لأهل العلم من أمثال الطبري والقرطبي وابن كثير.. يغير في فكره الذي تشربه من العقائد الكلامية. فتجده أحيانا يقول بقول السلف.

وخلاصة الأمر أن الرجل عنده تخبط في العقيدة.
واختياراته وترجيحاته قد تكون وفق العقل والذوق، لا وفق أسس علمية وقواعد منهجية في الغالب.
فإن وافق السلف أو خالفهم.. سواء عنده. فلطالما خالفهم أهل الكلام الذين تربى على علمهم في الأروقة الجامعية.

----------


## عادل سليمان القطاوي

خرج النقاش من المباحثة العلمية إلى المهارشة الكلامية ..
ونقول لمن يراه مبتدعا قبوريا صوفيا أشعريا:
لو قلتم فيه تصوف وفيه ميل للأشاعرة وما شابه ذلك لما عتب عليكم أحد ..
أما أن تبتوا في الأمر وتجزموا فيه !! فهذا ليس بمحمود ..
لو تخيل الناقد الذي يهدر الرجل بالكلية أنه كان في الخمسينيات من المحاربين للشيوعية والإلحاد .. وله يد في صد الهجوم العلماني على الإسلام .. يوم أن كانت كتبنا السلفية لا وجود لها في الغالب بل انتشرت واشتهرت بعد السبعينيات..
ولو تخيل أنه تربى في بيئة كلها منبتها منبت التصوف والأشعرية والماتريدية هما بعينهما عندهم أهل السنة والجماعة ..
وأن الموضوعات والتحيز الفقهي للمذاهب كان هو المسيطر على واقعهم وقتئذ .. لما قال في الشيخ ما قال ..
نحن نتفق على وجود تخبط عقدي عند الشيخ رحمه الله ..
ونتفق كذلك أنه جر كثيرا من المسلمين في الأمة كلها إلى التقرب من كتاب الله وهجر طرق الضلالة والغواية وأنه بصر العامة قبل المتعلمين إلى عظمة هذا الدين وإعجاز هذا القرآن العظيم وكان لحديثه حلاوة وطلاوة مرت على آذاننا جميعا ..
وبعد أن من الله علينا بنعمة الالتزام بمنهج السلف وانتشرت الكتب والمراجع السلفية أصبحنا نقول عنه مبتدعا جاهلا ووو
فرفقا بأموات المسلمين .. فقد أفضى إلى ربه ..
ولو كنتم من أهل العدل .. لقارنتموه بمن سبقه من الأئمة الفحول الذين وقع كبارهم في أمور هي أشد وأغلظ مما وقع فيه الشعراوي ..
الرجل اجتهد قدر استطاعته في الوصول للحق فوفق في مسائل وأثرت عليه بيئته وتعليمه فخذلته في الباقي.. 
الزمخشري إلى الآن نقرأ كتابه ونستفيد منه بحذر .. فهلا عاملنا الشيخ مثله؟
والأخ الذي نقل بعض كلامه في التثليث .. أظن أن نقولاتك كلها في حاجة إلى مراجعة فالشيخ من المتشددين على النصارى وله في فضحهم وبيان كفرهم الكلام الكثير .. فلعلك تنتقي ما تريد بيانه وإظهاره فقط .. وإلا فانقل مجموعة من كلامه مطولا في الموضوع حتى نرى ذلك عن كثب، فلا يغني نقل سطر أو سطرين ..
ولو نشطت لتتبعت أقواله في التثليث والعقيدة النصرانية إن شاء الله تعالى .. غير أن الوقت لم يساعدني الآن.
وعموما .. بينوا بعض المسائل مسألة مسألة ونقل كل كلامه في الموضوع من كتب شتى حسب تواريخها .. ثم نخرج بنتيجة علمية .
وفي الأخير: الرجل عالم من علماء الأمة له ما له وعليه ما عليه .. وقد نفع الله به أناسا في باب من الأبواب فلا تهدر كل جهوده.

----------


## الشريف حازم

لا فض الله فاك أخى عادل القطاوى 
العجيب أنك تجد هؤلاء لم يبذل للإسلام عشر ما بذله الشعراوى للإسلام  و ليس لهم إلا الطعن فى المشايخ ثم أنك أيها الطاعن عشت فى بيئة سلفية لم تتوفر له فهلا راعيت ذلك  و أرجو من كاتب الموضوع أن يخرج الموضوع فى رسالة ففيها معلومات قيمة

----------


## عبد الحميد الهلالي

الحمد لله  رب العالمين .
الشيخ رحمه الله أشار إلى القهر والغلبة حين تناوله لصفة الاستواء ، والمرجو مشاهدة هذا الرابط.

.
بارك الله فيكم أنا النوع الذي لا يحب الكلام في أحد ولا الدخول في الجدالات العقدية ، إنما حرصت على الاستماع للشيخ في هذا الباب، فقلت اسهم في هذا الموضع بهذا المقطع لعله يقطع الجدال.
أسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخ رحمة واسعة ، فما أنا ومثله إلا كنملة تحارب فيلا.

----------


## عبد الرؤوف مخلص

أری ان الشیخ رحمه الله وفق لکشف کنوز من معارف القرآن الکریم لا یستهان بها. فعلینا أن ننصفه فی خواطره ونأخذ ما صفا منه مع تحفظنا علی النقاط التی حددها الاخوة المناقشین.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله




السائل:كذالك يقول هل تفسير الشيخ الشعراوي من تفسير أهل السنة و الجماعة؟

الشيخ:الشعراوي؟

السائل:نعم

الشيخ:الشعراوي الموجود المتأخر؟

السائل:نعم

الشيخ: لا ليس من أهل السنة و الجماعة هو من أهل التأويل

الشريط رقم 319 من شرح الشيخ على سنن الترمذي

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري عن تفسير الشعراوي إنه تفسير فلسفي، نقل ذلك عنه ابنه عبد الواحد في كتابه المجموع الذي ترجم فيه لوالده رحمه الله.

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

حكى الأستاذ عبد الواحد في كتابه المجموع الذي خصه ترجمةً لوالده العلامة حماد الانصاري أنه قال: إن تفسير الشعراوي تفسير فلسفي.

----------

